# Samsung Galaxy SIII Android smartphone tips, problems, fixes



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

There's been two separate leaks and both feature the same phone, so there's a very good chance that this is indeed what the new S3 will look like - and it looks great to my eyes.










Of course, they could be fakes, but it looks very plausible to me.

Release date appears looks set for May - but some sites are reporting that it could be as early as next month.

http://www.talkandroid.com/100159-l...alaxy-s-iii-press-shot-surfaces/#.T2nK_tVuAbU
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/21/2889489/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-leak-image-render

Even if these images are fake, the phone is definitely coming, so we may as well get a thread started!


----------



## baldrick (Mar 21, 2012)

my contract is up today and i've been umming and aaaing about whether to just get an S2 or wait for the S3.

i'm tempted to wait but without a firm release date it's a bit of a dilemma.


----------



## mack (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking to get one of these bad boys, not sure on the specs tho.. screen size? nfc? sd card?


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

They show the same phone? Apart from the hardware button on one and the ICS soft buttons on the other I suppose.

Is this one of those "interminable rumours" we often hear about?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

magneze said:


> They show the same phone? Apart from the hardware button on one and the ICS soft buttons on the other I suppose.


The hardware button could sit flush with the fascia so it could well be the same phone.


magneze said:


> Is this one of those "interminable rumours" we often hear about?


This one was a bit different in so much as it had their ad agency's logo on one of the images, and the design looks entirely feasible.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

There's a new rumour going round that it could feature wireless inductive charging from up to two metres away!

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-might-come-standard-wireless-charging

and via giffgaff


> Even more excitingly, we may also see wireless inductive charging present in the Galaxy S III. That's the word from another Korean publication, _DDaily_, who report that wireless charging will come standard on the Galaxy S III as part of an attempt to produce one of the thinnest smartphones ever. It'd be a massive feature for Samsung to come out with, as it'd be the first to have a smartphone with inductive charging support out of the box. Samsung's proprietary charging solution apparently works from up to two metres away, so it's quite impressive from a technical standpoint too


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

It seems that Samsung has already notched up ten million pre-orders for this phone.
http://www.wirefresh.com/10-million-samsung-galaxy-s-iiis-already-pre-ordered-according-to-insider/


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2012)

Will this make the Galaxy S2 much cheaper, or just impossible to get hold of?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Doubt it'd make it impossible to get hold of, there are zillions of them out there. I expect all the trendy kids will be very happy to offload their second hand S2s when the S3 arrives, for a decent price.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like it's being announced and/or launched on May 3rd.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmmm, my 24 month contract is up in May...

Wonder what sort of deal Orange would do me?


----------



## mack (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-previewed-within-plastic-dummy-case

More rumours and speculation about what's inside this. Two weeks till they announce.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 20, 2012)

A video of it has appeared on a Vietnamese tech blog. 

"No surprises that mobile world’s next big secret is the Samsung Galaxy S III. The surprise is this morning’s leak, showing Sammy’s smartphone doing a little dance in front of the cameras.
That shimmy – via previously reliable Vietnamese blog *Tinhte* – shows the Galaxy S III (aka GT-19300) rocking a 4.6in 320dpi screen displaying Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich). It all runs smoothly, and so it should with a quad-core 1.4GHz processor handling the load."

http://www.stuff.tv/news/phone/rumour-mill/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-makes-an-appearance

I think this is going to be my next phone... especially after the no microsd card slot or removable battery nonsense of the htc one series...


----------



## Chz (Apr 21, 2012)

I seriously hope those aren't the final specs on the GPU. It's identical to the S2! The HTCs (both X and S) will blow it away in games if that's true. I would prefer a removable battery (I don't give a damn about the microSD slot), but not if it's last year's GPU.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2012)

The S2 does not have a quad-core 1.4GHz processor!


----------



## Chz (Apr 21, 2012)

editor said:


> The S2 does not have a quad-core 1.4GHz protbcessor!


Which isn't the GPU!! I didn't mis-type the g.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2012)

Where does it say what the GPU is? It hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Chz (Apr 22, 2012)

In the video linked above. In one of the screens, it shows as still being a Mali 400.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2012)

Chz said:


> In the video linked above. In one of the screens, it shows as still being a Mali 400.


But that's as unofficial as you like.


----------



## Chz (Apr 22, 2012)

Which is why I said I hope it's not true. 

Edit: I mean, I'd be quite surprised if they couldn't get the T604 ready in time for the S3. Especially given the lead they've had on it. But you never know.


----------



## Radar (Apr 23, 2012)

Samsung are up to something

Next update at midday.

http://samsung-galaxy-s3.net/news/destination-tgeltaayehxnx


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a dream that it was shit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Confirmed on Vodafone in the UK already. Link.

Teasers released today here:


and here


Roll on the hype machine until May 3rd in London.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Manual leaked with diagrams/specs etc.









*http://www.sammobile.com/2012/04/26/exclusive-gt-i9300-service-manual-specifications-and-sketch/*


----------



## Onket (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd be more than happy taking an old S2 off someone who was upgrading to this.

If it ain't broke, etc.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Manual leaked with diagrams/specs etc.


Seems to exactly match the phone in the original leaked photos too.


----------



## Chz (Apr 27, 2012)

It does have the same GPU as the S2.  It's no slouch, but not what I was hoping for. If they'd had the T604 ready, it would have given another 50% gain on top of what they're getting out of the extra clock speed they're giving the old Mali 400.

On the plus side, Samsung appear to have pushed for power efficiency over performance so that's not really a bad thing. It should best the Tegra 3 for battery life anyhow. Problem is that the dual-core Kraits have the same level of performance in two cores, giving much better power efficiency. I'm going to wait for something other than the One S to come out with Krait before I decide on my upgrade, since I've still got 2 months.

I was also hoping someone other than Google would be brave enough to go buttonless. If I'm giving up my search button anyhow (which I use ALL the time) then I'd rather go without any.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Seems to exactly match the phone in the original leaked photos too.


It really doesn't.


----------



## Chz (Apr 27, 2012)

It also looks like, much like with the One X, the US SIII will get the dual-core Krait. Which is probably the phone I'd want.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

fogbat said:


> It really doesn't.


Same shape, same long single button, same narrow bezel, same proportions, same dimensions, similar sensor placement. Which bits look so completely different to you then?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Same shape, same long single button, same narrow bezel, same proportions, same dimensions, similar sensor placement. Which bits look so completely different to you then?


Who said anything about "completely different"?

I was referring to your "Seems to exactly match the phone in the original leaked photos too" claim.

The sensor layout is different. The speaker at the top appears to be missing in the original leaked photos, and the icons at the bottom are different. There's a ridge at the bottom of the face in the photos, which isn't present in the diagram.

They're not completely different, no, but nobody claimed that they were.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chz said:


> It also looks like, much like with the One X, the US SIII will get the dual-core Krait. Which is probably the phone I'd want.


 
Not meaning to sound like a Luddite but I have no idea what a T604, Mali 400, Tegra 3, or a Krait is. Are they new Terminator models?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Who said anything about "completely different"?
> 
> I was referring to your "Seems to exactly match the phone in the original leaked photos too" claim.
> 
> ...


Can we settle for "near identical, save for or two minor details" then?


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Can we settle for "near identical, save for or two minor details" then?


 
How about "fairly similar, but ultimately different"?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2012)

They look the same as every other smart phone.

"Ooh, what does it look like?"
"a smart phone." 

e2a:  leaked photos!  Of a smart phone looking like every other smart phone. 

My bleary eared sleepy self this morning heard something on the news about samsung overtaking nokia for handset sales or something. The only thing about this I find surprising is that Nokia wasn't usurped a long time ago by well pretty much any other handset manufacturer. Hardly hear anyone going on about getting one these days.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

fogbat said:


> How about "fairly similar, but ultimately different"?


I'd gamble most punters couldn't tell the difference, so I'm sticking with near identical.


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd gamble most punters couldn't tell the difference, so I'm sticking with near identical.


 
See the first part of post #35!


----------



## Cid (Apr 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd gamble most punters couldn't tell the difference, so I'm sticking with near identical.


 
Yeah c'mon guys, they're almost as similar as the Galazy S and the iPhone 3!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2012)

Official link: http://www.samsungmobilepress.com/2...e--Designed-for-Humans-and-Inspired-by-Nature







Network  
2.5G (GSM/ GPRS/ EDGE): 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 MHz
3G (HSPA＋ 21Mbps): 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100 MHz
4G (Dependent on market)
Display 
4.8 inch HD Super AMOLED (1280x720) display
OS 
Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich)
Camera 


Main(Rear): 8 Mega pixel Auto Focus camera with Flash & Zero Shutter Lag, BISSub (Front): 1.9 Mega pixel camera, HD recording @30fps with Zero Shutter Lag, BIS
Video 
Codec: MPEG4, H.264, H.263, DivX, DivX3.11, VC-1, VP8, WMV7/8, Sorenson SparkRecording & Playback: Full HD (1080p) 
Audio 

Codec: MP3, AMR-NB/WB, AAC/AAC＋/eAAC＋, WMA, OGG, FLAC, AC-3, apt-X
Additional
Features 

S Beam, Buddy photo share, Share shot
AllShare Play, AllShare Cast

Smart stay, Social tag, Group tag, Face zoom, Face slide show

Direct call, Smart alert, Tap to top, Camera quick access
Pop up play
S Voice
Burst shot & Best photo, Recording snapshot, HDR
Google™ Mobile Services 
Google Search, Google Maps, Gmail, Google LatitudeGoogle Play Store, Google Play Books, Google Play MoviesGoogle Plus, YouTube, Google Talk,Google Places, Google Navigation, Google Downloads
Connectivity 
WiFi a/b/g/n, WiFi HT40GPS/GLONASSNFCBluetooth® 4.0(LE)
Sensor 

Accelerometer, RGB light, Digital compass, Proximity, Gyro, Barometer
Memory 

16/ 32GB User memory (64GB available soon) ＋ microSD slot (up to 64GB)
Dimension 
136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6 mm, 133g
Battery 
2,100 mAh


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 3, 2012)

A barometer? I suppose that could help with determining altitude as part of a GPS lock, but not sure how that would work in practice.


----------



## wtfftw (May 3, 2012)

Should be a new specific thread for actual real things. I considered starting one but watching the live stream involved tequila. 

I really really want one. Right Now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2012)

I like it's curvy contours, similar to the Galaxy Nexus which is nicer to hold than the S2 I think.

Phones4U has the Galaxy S III up for pre-order now connected with carriers Orange, O2, and Vodafone. Prices range from absolutely free on 2-year contracts to £289.00 with lower minutes and data allotments.

http://www.phones4u.co.uk/samsung/galaxy-s3/?intcid=hero1_gs3_03052012


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

'Tis a very fine looking phone indeed.


----------



## magneze (May 3, 2012)

I give it two weeks before the first lawsuit. Curved corners all over this. Patent-tastic.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

I forgot that Apple invented curved corners.


----------



## magneze (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, the world was like Lego before Apple.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

magneze said:


> Yeah, the world was like Lego before Apple.


And phone screens were like baubles.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2012)

Interestingly, as with the S2, it doesn't operate on both 1700 and 2100MHz bands, so it still wouldn't work on T-Mobile 4G in the US.

So I'm rather glad I went for the Nexus now.


----------



## Idaho (May 3, 2012)

The barometer has sold it to me. I'll get one of these in July when my contract's up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2012)

Is a barometer _really_ that useful to most people? I don't think I've checked one in my life.


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


>


 
It hovers?!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2012)

How do the specs shape up against the competition? A bit good.

Great to see a removable battery and microSDcard slot still in there too.


----------



## Chz (May 4, 2012)

Well since I'd already written off the One X for being too big in my hands...  Could they not have done an HTC and put out two phones, one of which was a reasonable 4-4.3" size?

That battery shows they didn't get the quad core power consumption under control as much as they'd have liked to. Because if they had, they'd be screaming about it in the promotional material. Still, with a battery that big it should be decent at least.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2012)

Very nice, could well be the phone that finally tempts me away from HTC.


----------



## Idaho (May 4, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is a barometer _really_ that useful to most people? I don't think I've checked one in my life.


 
Not useful, but fun if you are a weather nerd.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

1432mAh (iPhone Battery, seeing as they couldn't be arsed to include it )


----------



## Chz (May 4, 2012)

After seeing a few hands-on reviews:

It's very fast. Even faster than the Tegra3 One X or Krait One S. But they're all so fast as to make the differences irrelevant.

Despite using the old SGS2 GPU, they've clocked it so high that it's damned fast too.

The build is more like the SGS1. Opinion is that from a design standpoint HTC nailed it and Samsung failed it.

Plusses:
- fastest thing out there
- lots of little nifty features
- large, removable battery

Minuses:
- screen is nice, One X is nicer
- plasticy, not that nice to hold
- nifty features more toys than useful
- camera a bit pants next to One series or iPhone


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is a barometer _really_ that useful to most people? I don't think I've checked one in my life.


You might have said the same about mobile accelerometers and gyroscopes.


----------



## Chz (May 4, 2012)

People asked all those questions when the Galaxy Nexus came out. It has a barometer, too.

Sadly, it's just used to aid in GPS aid for altitude for the most part. It's not really helpful for weather.
https://plus.google.com/112413860260589530492/posts/jVJhPyouWDP

Edit:
Pushing a friend's review of it:
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...-fast-thin-and-a-little-bit-cheap-feeling.ars


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2012)

Not sure about the aesthetics, looks much like many cheaper phones, the spec is good (obviously), but the size means I probably won't go for it.



editor said:


> You might have said the same about mobile accelerometers and gyroscopes.


 
Er... You might. You might have said it about any number of things on a phone that aren't remotely comparable because they fulfill completely different purposes. As Chz says it's a GPS aid, so certainly useful, but I doubt you'd find any other applications for it.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

This is a bit wild:



> For starters, there's an innovative battery saving feature called Smart Stay, which uses the front-facing camera to track your eyes, dimming the screen when you look away and keeping it well lit when you're locked on it, say, reading an eBook. If it works as it should, it'll mean you'll no longer have to tap your handset every couple of minutes to stop the screen from timing out, or instead have to delve into the settings and turn the time-out feature off at the expense of battery.


Camera looks good too:


> Samsung
> have clearly spent plenty of time working on their imaging systems, and while the 8MP sensor may sound like standard fare these days, the camera's other specs are not. A super-fast start up time of 990ms gets you snapping away in the blink of an eye, with zero shutter lag and the ability to fire of 3.3 photos a second. A 20 in a row, six per second, burst mode also features, alongside Best Shot, which takes 8 pictures, and intelligently picks out the best based on framing, lighting and blur, as well as elements such as open or closed eyes on the subject.
> Things get even more advanced with the facial recognition features. Snap a friend, tag them once, and every subsequent picture you take of them in the future should automatically be tagged too. Groups of people appearing in the same shots can also have group tags applied. It'll make organising large photo libraries a piece of cake, and sending snaps to pals even easier; simply tap a subject to be presented with the option of emailing the image to them or posting it to their social networking site of choice.


http://www.techdigest.tv/2012/05/hands-on_samsun_2.html


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

Cid said:


> Er... You might. You might have said it about any number of things on a phone that aren't remotely comparable because they fulfill completely different purposes. As Chz says it's a GPS aid, so certainly useful, but I doubt you'd find any other applications for it.


I'd wait and see what develops first myself.


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2012)

It measures atmospheric pressure... there really aren't going to be that many uses for it. I mean they've been around for centuries and about the only things people use them for are weather and altitude. Maybe the type they use will have some kind of useful side property, or someone will have a stroke of genius, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to wait for the Galaxy S4 which is rumoured to include a pendulum and a sundial.


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2012)

Just popped into carphone warehouse - it's listed but not plans or any details. The guy in shop was excited but knew less than me.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

If it lives up to its specs, it'll make the iPhone 4S look very tired and old fashioned. Samsung really are leading the game when it comes to smartphones these days.


----------



## ChrisC (May 4, 2012)

I am truly overwhelmed by this phone. Can't wait to get one, eventually.


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2012)

One of these running iOS5 would be my dream phone.


----------



## Cid (May 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> Edit:
> Pushing a friend's review of it:
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news...-fast-thin-and-a-little-bit-cheap-feeling.ars


 
Ah, the old 'this phone is based on a pebble' schtick - they should probably think about _why_ a pebble feels good; yeah, smoothness and curves, but combined with solidity and weight - can't just put round edges on plastic and expect it to have pebble-like qualities.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2012)

Gromit said:


> One of these running iOS5 would be my dream phone.


Why cripple user choices with iOS? The best bit about Android is that you can do what you ruddy well like and use any app you ruddy well like.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2012)

Cid said:


> Ah, the old 'this phone is based on a pebble' schtick - they should probably think about _why_ a pebble feels good; yeah, smoothness and curves, but combined with solidity and weight - can't just put round edges on plastic and expect it to have pebble-like qualities.


My Palm Pre was very pebbley. So much so that when it stopped working after my train had broken down outside O2's offices, I felt a huge temptation to lob it at their windows. T'was the perfect shape for throwing.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> I'm going to wait for the Galaxy S4 which is rumoured to include a pendulum and a sundial.


 
Pffft... Think outside the box old-timer


----------



## Gromit (May 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Why cripple user choices with iOS? The best bit about Android is that you can do what you ruddy well like and use any app you ruddy well like.



Because the worst thing i found about Android was the quality of its apps.

My app use trebles on iOS.

For example, despite the SIII having the potential to being a portable games console I can't see the big game companies looking to develop for it the same way they have for iOS. Its all about where the money is.


----------



## Gromit (May 5, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> I'm going to wait for the Galaxy S4 which is rumoured to include a pendulum and a sundial.



The S5 will have runes and a chicken's gizzards augury interface.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Because the worst thing i found about Android was the quality of its apps.


 
Android lagged behind for some time, I felt a bit bereft when I first switched from Apple OS to Android. The fact is that I did have more apps on my iPhone but in reality only really used about 10 regularly and another 10-20 sporadically. Now the Android apps I use regularly are far better than the Apple OS versions.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2012)

It's all about what you want to do with the phone. If I wanted to play games on a phone I wouldn't choose an Android, an iPhone is probably the best device for that. But I don't play games. I do though do a lot of typing and browsing text so a Galaxy S2/3 or Nexus with a customisable keyboard and replaceable battery is boss.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 6, 2012)

Regarding the look of the phone, I actually prefer the look of the 'leaked' photos from the beginning of the thread. Looks more like the S2, but I can't work out if that's just an angle and it's the same phone I'm looking at. It looks less curvaceous and plasticy while the official photos make it look very palm pre-esque.

PS. we can probably change the thread title to just 'Samsung Galaxy SIII Android smartphone' now.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2012)

Games aren't my main thing either - the iPhone is probably a better choice if that's your thing - but SwiftKey on its own makes an Android phone infinitely more productive than an iPhone for me.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 8, 2012)

editor said:


> If it lives up to its specs, it'll make the iPhone 4S look very tired and old fashioned. Samsung really are leading the game when it comes to smartphones these days.


 
The HTC One X has already done this. The iPhone 4S is embarrassingly behind the game right now, and the fact people are still willing to buy it at all, let alone pay a huge premium speaks volumes for Apple's brand value.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> The HTC One X has already done this. The iPhone 4S is embarrassingly behind the game right now, and the fact people are still willing to buy it at all, let alone pay a huge premium speaks volumes for Apple's brand value.


Indeed.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2012)

this phone is too big. it looks silly.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> this phone is too big. it looks silly.


You've had a go on one then?


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2012)

editor said:


> You've had a go on one then?


nope. just looking at the yotube


----------



## editor (May 8, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> nope. just looking at the yotube


I thought the S2 was going to be too big until I had a go on one. Now iPhone-sized phones seem stupidly small and squinty.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2012)

As someone who carries round a Galaxy Nexus and a Orange San Francisco I reckon that while bigger phones are better for browsing, small phones are definitely a lot more comfortable for holding & talking on. I do reach for my handsfree earphones quite often on the Galaxy. iPhones do have a certain appeal in their size, but personally I'd rather have a bigger screen because I look at the screen more than I talk into it.


----------



## Pingu (May 9, 2012)

I hear the S5 will have the ability to make phone calls.. now thats a feature worth having


----------



## Idaho (May 9, 2012)

Pingu said:


> I hear the S5 will have the ability to make phone calls.. now thats a feature worth having


It's a niche requirement.


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2012)

Pingu said:


> I hear the S5 will have the ability to make phone calls.. now thats a feature worth having



Pervert!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Idaho (May 13, 2012)

If that's not a 'shop then it's a spectacular own goal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2012)

It's a shop but a highly amusing one!


----------



## Idaho (May 13, 2012)

As a shop its a bit lame.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2012)

Indeed. What a pointless waste of time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2012)

Idaho said:


> As a shop its a bit lame.



It was just a bit of 9gag silliness, no need for people to get all emo over it...


----------



## editor (May 14, 2012)

Battery life looks good - 10 hours of video!
http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-battery-test-is-ready-does-very-well/


----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Battery life looks good - 10 hours of video!
> http://blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-battery-test-is-ready-does-very-well/


 
I presume they switched EVERYTHING else off to get that though.


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2012)

I'm overdue my upgrade so I'm getting one of these. In blue.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

Blue?


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

What shade?


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2012)

Pebble


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 23, 2012)

This S3 has become the most pre-ordered gadget in history with *9 million* units pre-ordered, beating the iphone's 4 Million 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...e-Pre-orders-hit-9m-beating-iPhone-4s-4m.html

That's pretty impressive. The Galaxy S2 took about six months to sell 10 million phones, and 11 months to sell 20 million.


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> This S3 has become the most pre-ordered gadget in history with *9 million* units pre-ordered, beating the iphone's 4 Million
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...e-Pre-orders-hit-9m-beating-iPhone-4s-4m.html
> 
> That's pretty impressive. The Galaxy S2 took about six months to sell 10 million phones, and 11 months to sell 20 million.


thats the awesome power of the barometer for you


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2012)

Not far off the 10 million pre-orders ed 'announced' back at the start of April then...


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

No wonder tired old Apple are trying to ban Samsung off the planet. They're lagging miles behind in the top-end mobile market now so can't compete on quality and innovation any more (which, to be fair, they set the original high water mark for).


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2012)

I agree, it's kind of ridiculous that Apple still doesn't have an OLED screen on its mobiles, and its behind in CPUs too... Possibly not entirely surprising if they're still manufactured by Samsung, but probably more complicated than that given that the S3 doesn't even use a Samsung CPU.

Samsung just doesn't seem to be able to pull of the design side, something I find really odd.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

Cid said:


> Samsung just doesn't seem to be able to pull of the design side, something I find really odd.


Oh, I dunno. The S2 may not have the high design glossy looks of the 4S, but it's still beautifully slim and packs an awful lot in.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 23, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, I dunno. The S2 may not have the high design glossy looks of the 4S, but it's still beautifully slim and packs an awful lot in.


 
Plus the iPhone's always been so delicate and expensive that most people put them in big ugly cases, at which point they're neither small nor pretty.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

ExtraRefined said:


> Plus the iPhone's always been so delicate and expensive that most people put them in big ugly cases, at which point they're neither small nor pretty.


Indeed - it's certainly much more prone to physical damage.


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2012)

'Certainly?'


----------



## Idaho (May 23, 2012)

I did wonder about that. Whenever I have seen people with cracked screens, it's always iphones.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

Cid said:


> 'Certainly?'


Yes. Certainly. The 4S case is made of glass, so it's hardly a revelation that it's more prone to damage.

And, yes, I've also seen loads of people with cracked iPhone screens/cases. The glass was a stupid idea.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 23, 2012)

One day they'll start making phone screens out of synthetic sapphire (like watch crystals) which is about three times as tough. Still not invincible though.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

One of the reasons why the S2 is quite resistant to drop damage is because it's so incredibly light.


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2012)

Not 'certainly much more prone to physical damage' then, certainly much more prone to damage if you're cack-handed enough to drop your phone onto concrete from waste height. Drop tests are, frankly, a bit irrelevant.


----------



## ExtraRefined (May 23, 2012)

Cid said:


> certainly much more prone to damage if you're cack-handed enough to drop your phone onto concrete from waste height.


 
"Cars don't need airbags, only idiots crash"
"What's the point of shadow copy/time machine, only idiots accidentally delete files"

&c.


----------



## Idaho (May 23, 2012)

Cid said:


> Not 'certainly much more prone to physical damage' then, certainly much more prone to damage if you're cack-handed enough to drop your phone onto concrete from waste height. Drop tests are, frankly, a bit irrelevant.


 
I've dropped my Desire about 10 times in the two years I've owned it. It has a silicon case, and I use a screen protector, and it's as good as new. Which means that the missus will get it in July when I upgrade as she is on SIM only and wants a basic smartphone.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

Cid said:


> Not 'certainly much more prone to physical damage' then, certainly much more prone to damage if you're cack-handed enough to drop your phone onto concrete from waste height. Drop tests are, frankly, a bit irrelevant.


Most phones get physically damaged by, err, dropping them.


> *Report: iPhone 4 "more prone to physical damage"*
> http://www.tuaw.com/2010/10/20/report-iphone-4-more-prone-to-physical-damage/


----------



## Cid (May 23, 2012)

Yes, but dropping is only one aspect of damage (and one that can be fairly easily circumvented by using a case, which I'd do with any expensive phone) - ongoing wear and tear is just as important, whether something is going to resist scratching (which my iPhone 4 seems ridiculously good at), whether bits of it get worn or you end up having to bodge the case etc. I don't own a Samsung, so I'm not trying to make a comparison here btw, just after nearly 2 years my phone looks and works pretty much the same as it did the day I bought it. This is a rare thing given the scratchy, dusty, odd risk prone environs in which I work.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2012)

Most phone screens come with Gorilla Glass these days and that's great for stopping scratches.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

Review and loads of videos here:  http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s3-review-50006020/
It can shoot 6MP stills as you're recording video and it's faster than a new iPad!



> With the Galaxy S3, Samsung hasn't messed with its formula much, recognising that slick design and a gorgeous screen were the secret to the Galaxy S2's success. The S3's oval shape may not be an instant eyeball grabber but those pebble-like curves are made to caress the digits that are holding it. To this enticing design, Samsung has added an upgraded engine -- making a phone that's pretty much unrivalled in the speed and power stakes right now.


----------



## kalmatthew (May 24, 2012)

Put one on pre order today!


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

So that's another order for the 'fastest selling gadget in history!'.



> The Samsung Galaxy S3 has already received nine million pre-orders before launch - even with few people getting to play on Android's latest smartphone until it arrives in the UK on May 29.
> 
> When the phone arrives, it will instantly become the fastest selling gadget in history, beating out the iPhone 4S's four million units sold in three days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar (May 27, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing one in the flesh when they hit the shops and having a play with it, but it will need to be something special to make me want to ditch the S2 at this stage.

At least anyone who wants to get a decent phone and save some dosh should see craploads of second hand S2s on ebay in the next few weeks


----------



## wtfftw (May 31, 2012)

I've been very very patient but am expecting a (white) delivery today. Of course I wanted blue but nevermind.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2012)

If they had a WiFi iPod Touch version type thing of this I'd be interested. Samsung you should consider it.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

Gromit said:


> If they had a WiFi iPod Touch version type thing of this I'd be interested. Samsung you should consider it.


They do (based on the S2) and it's supposed to be pretty good. It costs around £220.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-Galaxy-Wifi-Inch-Player/dp/B005BD5BIC


----------



## joustmaster (May 31, 2012)

Gromit said:


> If they had a WiFi iPod Touch version type thing of this I'd be interested. Samsung you should consider it.


what is a "wifi ipod touch version type thing" do?


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> what is a "wifi ipod touch version type thing" do?


 
everything apart from phone/texting


----------



## wtfftw (May 31, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I've been very very patient but am expecting a (white) delivery today. Of course I wanted blue but nevermind.


Or tomorrow.


----------



## Idaho (May 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> everything apart from phone/texting


 
All the functions of a phone, without a phone. Sorry - that's lost on me.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

Idaho said:


> All the functions of a phone, without a phone. Sorry - that's lost on me.


 
They're a lot cheaper and you can download apps and access the net as well as having pads of storage for music.
I know someone who just got a wifi iPod cos they don't use their phone much and have a crappy old Nokia PAYG  to use.
I know it sounds crazy but it suits some people on a budget.


----------



## fogbat (May 31, 2012)

Idaho said:


> All the functions of a phone, without a phone. Sorry - that's lost on me.


Like the ipod touch?

You're right. It'll never sell.


----------



## kalmatthew (May 31, 2012)

I have just been told my Blue one will be delayed and T-Mo will be in contact with info and more options, the major decision.  Wait or go white #fwp


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2012)

ordered mine today


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

I want one now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2012)

I do like my sanfan/zte-blade and it's fabulous for what it does vs the price but it has  some stuff it just doesn't do properly.

this is what i'm getting instead of a tablet  so i can do  mobile video


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2012)

I love it.

Using the stock keyboard at the mo. Might be too big for swyping


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2012)

I got my Galaxy S3 this afternoon.

...speechless...

Crikey. It's a heck of a phone.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2012)

fucking lovely isn't it?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, wfthwthfwewthfthfffthwweth... It's an astonishing phone. Fucking or otherwise


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had mine for 24 hours now. Still think the phone's amazing but am struggling to charge it. Charging via USB ports basically doesn't (phone reports it's charging but steadily discharges) and on the mains charger it seems to take about half and hour to add 1% to the battery's charge.

I've tried three different PC's USB ports, two USB cables and two mains chargers. I've got WIFI and Bluetooth off and the phone's in "battery saver" mode.

I suspect something's wrong


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

You using the charger that came with the phone?

I was playing with it while having it plugged into the one I use for my htc desire and the battery was still discharging (even after putting in powersaving, turning off wifi etc). Have swapped chargers and now it's working.

so yeah. output 5 volts 1 amp on the s3 charger - altho' Chem just checked my other one for me and the desire one is the same. 


Local phone shop - see if it charges off anything they've got?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it better than the HTC One X?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 2, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> You using the charger that came with the phone?


 
Yes. And I've tried with the car-charger I got with it and a solar-powered external battery I have. The latter has put some juice into it - about 3% in an hour.

Currently (oops, no pun intended) the phone's on mains charge, I'm timing how long it takes per %


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not unusual for a battery to take ages for its first charge.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, the S3 was on charge for 13 hours and it went from 22% charge to 44%. I turned on WiFi to download an app and, after 10 minutes use, the phone had dropped to 40% _whilst the phone was still on charge_.

Something's definitely wrong.


Edit:  It's now three hours later. The phone's been on charge all that time and not being used. The charge has dropped from 40% to 37%...


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is it better than the HTC One X?


Having handled both for a bit, the HTC _feels_ nicer in the hand (but I prefer the smaller One S), performance is similar, the Samsung has better battery life. If you're big on removable battery and SD cards (I've no use for either), there's only one choice. Otherwise they're much of a muchness. 

If you're into the nitty-gritty of things, the Samsung CPU appears marginally more powerful than the Tegra but Nvidia has vastly better developer relations so you can expect that games and other strenuous things will probably run faster on the HTC anyhow. S voice is less useful than Siri (which is to say useless). Samsung's screen is brighter and HTC's screen has better rendering and colour fidelity. 

I'd give the overall prize to Samsung purely on better battery life, since everything else is almost a wash, but for one thing. I *hated* the feel of it. I've nothing against plastic, but it just felt so _cheap_ compared to the S2 or One X. All of the above are flimsy as fuck next to the original Desire, which I've always held up as a great design.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm probably going to pick one of these up once Blue is available. I like the feel of it in the hand (shape wise) more than the One X although the plastic does feel much cheaper.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 3, 2012)

Chz said:


> Having handled both for a bit, the HTC _feels_ nicer in the hand (but I prefer the smaller One S) I *hated* the feel of it. I've nothing against plastic, but it just felt so _cheap_ compared to the S2 or One X. All of the above are flimsy as fuck next to the original Desire, which I've always held up as a great design.


 
They didn't like the design on an industrial design forum I'm a member of, 'dated, rock-like and cheap' they said. I really didn't like the HTC One X, yes the screen is nice, but I couldn't get on with it when I had a play.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2012)

missed my deliver yesterday.  having someone  house sit  for  the parcel.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Remember you need to employ an actual ninja, perched next to the letterbox all day, to intercept the 'sorry we missed you' card if it's city link delivering.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2012)

nah it's that other one  pdt or summin.

i have a note on the door  this time  as my dad was in yesterday  just not  quick enough.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

Apple are trying to ban the phone in the US now because, well, it's better than anything they can come up with.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

I had a play on a S3 yesterday. Nice phone and not too big either. And the screen is awesome.
Hmmm....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm nice? Better, worse than you expected?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hmmm nice? Better, worse than you expected?


Nice as in nice!. Great screen, nice size, and a super fast UI. I'd buy it tomorrow if I had the cash.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Apple are trying to ban the phone in the US now because, well, it's better than anything they can come up with.


 
Are you being serious or jesting?

I bought Mrs Chap an iphone 4S at the same time I bought my S3. I have to say I prefer the S3 over Apple's phone.

My only real citicisms of the Galaxy S3 so far are:

1. the external speaker's pretty weedy

2. the phone's far too clever for its own good. I'm forever accidentally triggering "things" because the motions sensor's on as well as a gazillion gesture options.

To my shame I had to read the instructions to figure out how ot actually answer a call...

Oh, and my S3 is now fully better after having a new battery BTW.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Are you being serious or jesting?


Not at all. I think the S3 is miles ahead of the iPhone 4S. Even the S2 still betters it in some areas.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2012)

Posting from my new phone 

It's awesome


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 7, 2012)

I managed to crash chrome.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I managed to crash chrome.


Well, it is in beta.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 7, 2012)

indeed.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Not at all. I think the S3 is miles ahead of the iPhone 4S. Even the S2 still betters it in some areas.


 
No, I meant about Apple trying to ban it...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Posting from my new phone
> 
> It's awesome


 
It is rather good isn't it. I'm still looking for a decent case for mine though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2012)

i just got a shit case  to stop it from breaking.   was summin under a fiver with p&p

the wierd thing is  holding up to make calls feels wierd.  it's hugew  yet far too light.

in good new  it plays my anime   in bad  news  it doesn't work with the really new  10bit  stuff


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

a_chap said:


> No, I meant about Apple trying to ban it...


Sadly they are. They're trying to get it banned before it launches in the US. Apple tries to ban everything these days.

_Apple tries to ban Samsung Galaxy S3 in the US_
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2182746/apple-tries-ban-samsung-galaxy-s3


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got home and my battery still has 26%.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Sadly they are. They're trying to get it banned before it launches in the US. Apple tries to ban everything these days.
> 
> _Apple tries to ban Samsung Galaxy S3 in the US_
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2182746/apple-tries-ban-samsung-galaxy-s3


 
_"patent has to do with automatic detection of certain types of data such as phone numbers, email addresses and hyperlinks."_

Good grief. That's original. But I think I've seen that feature somewhere before...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

yay  sorted out   streaming  off  my server.  i just had to sort out some playlists.
the kindle app  may replace me taking my kindle to work.
also  it has  proper subtitle support  which is excelent.

i kinda  want to know about   what  OTT software is out there now


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

On my way to work I've noticed the sound quality is awesome it's much much better than on my old phone how weather here screen even on maximum brightness isn't fantastic I'm not going to be throwing away my kindle just yet however voice typing is brilliant I've just done this post using it


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

You might want to invest in a second battery though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

probably. but maybe not for a few months.

i'll see how the charge holds. really i should keep a cable at work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

at 76% after 2h 45min  lots  of  bright white screen as i read the kindle app  and   streaming music  from my server for an hour as i walked to work.  i've put  the brightness down a bit and switched on power save.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2012)

I spend hours browsing the internet and some time looking at maps and various apps and playing videos and not much time using the phone to actually phone people and I'm very impressed with the battery.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2012)

get badass battery monitor.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

3h 50  down to 70%


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 8, 2012)

kalmatthew said:


> I have just been told my Blue one will be delayed and T-Mo will be in contact with info and more options, the major decision. Wait or go white #fwp


 
I picked up a blue one a couple of hours after signing up as a new customer, so they're out there, but stock availability is changeable from store to store. 

Reviewing from my position as a technical twat, the phone is really rather good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

6h 15min 58%

this will see me through to home no prob
having a cable would be good if i was watching more video


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

about 9 hours now
 45% on battery.   would have been more if i had put power saver on in the morning and tweeked the brightness

i even watched  half an hour of HD anime with subs on the way home.

fuck me the screen is nice.  makes my monitor look like shit  and mines half decent.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm thought I'd be running my down each day and then popping it on charge overnight - but it's lasting longer.


----------



## kalmatthew (Jun 8, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I picked up a blue one a couple of hours after signing up as a new customer, so they're out there, but stock availability is changeable from store to store.
> 
> Reviewing from my position as a technical twat, the phone is really rather good.


 
Arrived today in the post


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2012)

At least I have a bicycle dynamo powered USB charger which will keep my S3 functioning on one of my bike rides.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 8, 2012)

Any idea how waterproof S3s are?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2012)

OK  after further testing it seems my average day  takes  the battery  down to about 60% this includes over an hour of  streaming audio from my home  to the phone as i walk to/from home.  half an hour of HD video watching  on the bus.  about an hour  of reading kindle (waiting for oening up/lunch/slow moments in class)   plus a few calls  and  light browsing.


that's  good battery life for day to day stuff.  should  even  last well into the night   if  i  had to go somewhere after work.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Any idea how waterproof S3s are?


I got a drop of rain on mine today. I immediately wiped it off and can report that my s3 survived. :thumbs


might have to search YouTube for people dunking it in water and then I'll relax.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 11, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I got a drop of rain on mine today. I immediately wiped it off and can report that my s3 survived. :thumbs


 
Because I can't row and wipe I just ordered a waterproof case for it. I'm in a team of people attempting to row across the English Channel this weekend (for MacMillan Cancer Support) and I'm optimistically hoping to tweet updates mid-Channel.

I don't want the You Tube video of a dunked S3 to be of me going down with the boat...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you really sure you want to be carrying an S3 in a row boat on the English Channel in these precarious weathers?!

Your choice, but you could always opt for a cheapo gsm phone and tweet via txt (assuming you'd still get a phone signal mid-channel). I know what I'd feel safer doing.

Good luck btw.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 12, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Are you really sure you want to be carrying an S3 in a row boat on the English Channel in these precarious weathers?!
> 
> Your choice, but you could always opt for a cheapo gsm phone and tweet via txt (assuming you'd still get a phone signal mid-channel). I know what I'd feel safer doing.
> 
> Good luck btw.



Given that only two of the crew (of eight) have ever rowed before and that we'll be crossing the busiest shipping lane in the world the safety of the phone is the least of my worries 

The long-range forecasts are looking very bad for Dover for the weekend at the moment


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Because I can't row and wipe I just ordered a waterproof case for it. I'm in a team of people attempting to row across the English Channel this weekend (for MacMillan Cancer Support) and I'm optimistically hoping to tweet updates mid-Channel.
> 
> I don't want the You Tube video of a dunked S3 to be of me going down with the boat...


 
do you get signal that far out?


----------



## a_chap (Jun 12, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> do you get signal that far out?



No idea, but I'll find out on the day.

At least there aren't too many hills to block the signal


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2012)

and plastic cases  to stop you touching the screen


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I picked one up yesterday. It's great in so many ways, not sure about the samsung skinning of Android but it might grow on me. Evil Siri isn't too bad, i just need to get to know her before i can make use of her sensibly.

Most awesome feature: Streaming movies from my phone to my TV over wifi. I didn't think my TV could do that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Most awesome feature: Streaming movies from my phone to my TV over wifi. I didn't think my TV could do that.


 
Is is a Samsung smart tv?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> do you get signal that far out?



Yup. I sometimes get French 3G on the SE coast of Kent.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is is a Samsung smart tv?


Sony Bravia smart TV, last year's model


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 13, 2012)

That runs on Android yeah?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> That runs on Android yeah?


Not as far as I know


----------



## a_chap (Jun 14, 2012)

Not wishing to hijack the thread but I won't be finding out how effective my new S3 waterproof case is nor the signal strength mid-channel as soon as I'd hoped.

The weather and sea conditions are such that Saturday and Sunday are deffintely non-rowable. Monday is an outside chance. Tuesday is a better bet. However from this far away (Thursday) it's anyone's guess. I've agreed that I'll bunk off work on the Wednesday and Thursday if sea-conditions are OK and try the cross Channel row then.

So, although I might row the English Channel, I might be out of a job immediately thereafter.


----------



## mack (Jun 15, 2012)

a_chap said:


> So, although I might row the English Channel, I might be out of a job immediately thereafter.



At least it'll look good on your CV


----------



## a_chap (Jun 15, 2012)

The not-at-all-about-the-Samsung-Galaxy-S3 latest is that it's now looking very, very likely that the row will take place on Tuesday.

Tweeted updates (hopefully) here - https://twitter.com/#!/SirWobbly


----------



## a_chap (Jun 17, 2012)

a_chap said:


> ...I just ordered a waterproof case for it...


 
Yes, and it's a heap of crap. Advertised as  "Galaxy S3 waterproof case" it's nothing of the sort. Ok, it's very probably waterproof and yes, you can fit an S3 in it. But purlease....

The transparent area in the case is way too small for an S3 and neither the front-facing nor the rear-facing cameras can see the outside world. Nor can any of the buttons.

As I now have no choice it'll be that case that I'm buggering about with mid English Channel.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I sort-of chickened out on the ultimate "Galaxy S3 waterproof case" test. Yes, I did take my phone on the row and yes I did take photos and Tweet mid-Channel. But when it came to jumping into the sea to swim the last 100 metres to the beach I took a Nikon waterproof camera.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 20, 2012)

well done 

post pics plz


----------



## a_chap (Jun 20, 2012)

Working on the photos / vids now...


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2012)

Charles Arthur, ultra, ultra keen Apple fan at the Guardian, has posted a very enthusiastic review of the S3. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jun/21/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-review


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2012)

He does seem to have a softspot for Android. He gave the Nexus One 5-stars last year. http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/feb/28/google-nexus-s-gingerbread-android-review

Strangely, I couldn't find a review from him for the Galaxy Nexus though.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 21, 2012)

The voice recognition app was useful today for the first time. I sent a text saying that i was leaving _whilst walking to the car_. This allowed me to save a vital 10 seconds and leave earlier, thus hitting slightly heavier traffic on the M25.

My purchase is now justified.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2012)

Just had a good play with one without doubt the nicest Android phone so far but still not as slick as I'd like. The swiping and navigation still has this lag and stutter in places. Web surfing was very nice, using maps was lush on that screen, photos didn't look that great however the camera wasn't that impressive compared to the iPhone 4S. Actually felt quite nice to hold unlike some 4 inch screen phones. On balance if I was in the market for a new phone I'd very seriously consider this.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> ... photos didn't look that great however the camera wasn't that impressive compared to the iPhone 4S.


That's debatable. 


> The Galaxy S3's camera software is replete with camera features -- such as face detection and a smile-detection mode that only takes the photo when your subject smiles really cheesily. Plus there's 'buddy photo share', which automatically sends photos you take of your friends to them by using its face-detection tech, and 'share shot', which lets you share photos over Wi-Fi.
> 
> There are also various modes to choose from, including high dynamic range (HDR), macro close ups and panorama. S3 owners don't miss out on fine-grained options either, such as an exposure slider, white balance, ISO and metering menus. You can also set image resolution and quality, GPS tag your snaps and use a timer.
> 
> ...





> No clear winner emerges from this camera comparison -- the HTC One X, Samsung Galaxy S3 and iPhone 4S all have relative strengths in different situations. The One X likes wide shots, the iPhone does smart closeups and the S3 handles flash and depth of field brilliantly. The Sony Xperia S proves itself to be the least capable of the high-end camera phones, however, despite its outrageous megapixel count. In its defence, Sony's phone does have a lower price tag than the other three.


http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/sam...s-htc-one-x-vs-xperia-s-camera-test-50008056/


----------



## a_chap (Jun 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> photos didn't look that great however the camera wasn't that impressive compared to the iPhone 4S


 
You are joking, right?

I bought a Galaxy S3 and an iPhone 4s on the same day and have had the opportunity a few times to take photos & videos of the same scene/subject with both phones. The results are simply not comparable.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 24, 2012)

a_chap said:


> You are joking, right?
> 
> I bought a Galaxy S3 and an iPhone 4s on the same day and have had the opportunity a few times to take photos & videos of the same scene/subject with both phones. The results are simply not comparable.


Well it's the same sensor so it's just down to the software. Might be that one's done a better job than the other but i don't know which that is.

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-s3-teardown-shows-iphone-4s-camera-sensor-50008139/


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2012)

Clever move by Samsung:
Samsung Galaxy phones to offer iTunes syncing
http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-phones-to-offer-itunes-syncing/


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 24, 2012)

Got one yesterday, love it.


----------



## magneze (Jun 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Clever move by Samsung:
> Samsung Galaxy phones to offer iTunes syncing
> http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-phones-to-offer-itunes-syncing/


That's a very clever move. As shit as iTunes is, so many people use it because iDevices don't really work with anything else. If our iPod breaks then the silver lining in that cloud will be the uninstallation of iTunes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's good if you've only got a few gigabytes of MP3s. If I started synching my iTunes with it, I'd need over 140gbs of space.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone suggest cases? The ones they offered me in the shop were wank and I'm terrified the (uninsured) phone is going to slip from my stubby fingers shortly.

One design issue I'm not a fan of is the power / lock button being practically level with the volume button, meaning every time I lock the phone the volume shifts from vibrate


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2012)

Otterbox is my choice

http://m.otterbox.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases,default,sc.html

Have a look on Amazon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2012)

Also get insurance. You can get it without a long contract.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 25, 2012)

been trying a few games.

i got GTA3 in a sale  and gave it a spin.   runs just fine  but  the controls for  shooting are a bit shit.
i want to  get a  good  jrpg  on my phone


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm using a mesh case (back really) which turns into a stand if I add 10p. And I've crocheted a little thing to slip it in as it's too big for any pockets in my bags.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 2, 2012)

I just took delivery of the Samsung flip case. Very nice indeed.

If anyone wants a (only very slightly scratched) grey S3 case they can have mine.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 2, 2012)

I got  a cassette case so muggers will mistake my phone for obsolete technology


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2012)

Had mine a couple of weeks now, loving it lots, but I found it wasn't as fast as it should be especially when going from an app to the homescreen, it could take up to three seconds to bring the screen up entirely, really not good enough for a flagship phone. 

I updated it today from version I9300BVLE4 to I9300BVLF2 (Find your version by going into Settings/About Device/Baseband version.) it's now quite a bit smoother with a lot less lag when going to the homescreen so I highly recommend updating the software. Also when in the About Device screen keep pressing Android version line for an easter egg!

Updating the phone is as simple as installing the Kies software and plugging your phone in, the software does the rest, definitely worth doing.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, I'm on I9300XXBLFB 

What's Kies software? (yes, I know I could Google it...)


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2012)

Samsungs syncing software http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/usefulsoftware/KIES/JSP on some phones you can update over the air, but oranges variant don't have the option so you have to use Kies.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 11, 2012)

dervish said:


> Samsungs syncing software http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/usefulsoftware/KIES/JSP on some phones you can update over the air, but oranges variant don't have the option so you have to use Kies.


 
I'm on tmobile. Anyway I just got the phone to check for updates it says there aren't any...


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

I've downloaded KIES and it's connected to my phone, but when I click on the 'Upgrade Firmware' button nothing happens


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

What OS version are you running now?


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2012)

Does it see the phone? It can take ages to connect the first time as it has to load the drivers.


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> What OS version are you running now?


 
Still 4.0.4, it's only made a few changes and bug fixes. 

I'm waiting for cyanogenmod to release CM10 before I root and upgrade.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> What OS version are you running now?


 
OS? 4.0.4

Or did you mean baseband version? I9300BVLE4



dervish said:


> Does it see the phone? It can take ages to connect the first time as it has to load the drivers.


 
Yep, sees the phone, offers the update, then does nothing when I click on it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

How do you search for updates from the phone? I can't find it in 'About Phone'

I'm on Orange, maybe they're shit (well, obviously they're shit, but...)


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> How do you search for updates from the phone? I can't find it in 'About Phone'
> 
> I'm on Orange, maybe they're shit (well, obviously they're shit, but...)


If you are on orange you won't have the option on the phone. For some reason they seem to have removed it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

fucksake.


----------



## dervish (Jul 11, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> OS? 4.0.4
> 
> Or did you mean baseband version? I9300BVLE4
> 
> ...


How odd. It took a minute or two when I did it but it did work. Restart everything and try again?


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> OS? 4.0.4


What update are you expecting?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

Nope, nothing.

Wonder if it's connected to the Orange thing?

Screenshot showing below


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> What update are you expecting?


 
Firmware


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

I had to run Kies loads of times before it could be arsed to actually upgrade my phone.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

editor said:


> I had to run Kies loads of times before it could be arsed to actually upgrade my phone.


 
What do you mean by running it? Opening the program, watching it do fuck all and then closing it again?


----------



## magneze (Jul 11, 2012)

4.0.4 is the latest version available atm.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> What do you mean by running it? Opening the program, watching it do fuck all and then closing it again?


The upgrade download would time out.


----------



## magneze (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, as of today 4.1 is now available and rolling out to the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The upgrade download would time out.


 
Ah right, not even getting that far, think it's being on Orange that's stopping me.

I'll leave it for the moment, I'm not having any issues anyway


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2012)

magneze said:


> Ok, as of today 4.1 is now available and rolling out to the Galaxy Nexus.


 
I wish I knew how they did the rollouts, since I get bored of checking for updates only to discover my Galaxy Nexus phone doesnt want to join in the fun yet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2012)

elbows said:


> I wish I knew how they did the rollouts, since I get bored of checking for updates only to discover my Galaxy Nexus phone doesnt want to join in the fun yet.


 
Has yours updated yet? Mine updated a couple of hours ago


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2012)

No  But Im on the wrong thread so I will reserve future moans for the Galaxy Nexus thread.


----------



## Radar (Jul 13, 2012)

Other way is pull pull roms from XDA, nuke the orange rom and use something generic if you want.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2012)

I was taking a look at some of the photos my mate had taken on his S3.

*Very* impressed.


----------



## Chz (Jul 24, 2012)

All the top end phones (i4S, One S/X, GSIII) are getting really, really close to what you'd get out of a <£100 digital camera. Which is really pretty damned impressive given the hardware disadvantages they have to deal with. I'd even say my One S takes better movies than my wife's old Fuji camera does (and it was really good at it for its day). It certainly can't do the take a picture while filming trick that ICS allows.

Optical zoom is going to keep the £100+ camera market going for a long time though. Even the thinnest 3x lens I've seen is thicker than a One S, and that's without the hardware needed to use the lens.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

Phones can take good photos in ideal circumstances, but those teensy weensy sensors aren't up to much in low light.


----------



## Chz (Jul 24, 2012)

That's why I say it's only as good as the cheap ones. Those cameras have itty-bitty sensors as well. I don't think anything shy of £250 is much good in low light, to be honest.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2012)

Lenses make a big difference though. One of the reasons I bought Nokia phones for a while was that they used Carl Zeiss lenses. But keeping the lens clean and scratch-free is kind of important.

I'm waiting for a mobile/smart phone that has an f2 lens. Now that I'd buy


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

a_chap said:


> I'm waiting for a mobile/smart phone that has an f2 lens. Now that I'd buy


Better get your money out for the  HTC One X then!

http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one-x/


----------



## a_chap (Jul 24, 2012)

An f2 lens? Really?


----------



## Chz (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, really. And the SIII is f2.2.


----------



## dervish (Jul 25, 2012)

Chz said:


> Yes, really. And the SIII is f2.2.


Is it? I thought it was a f2.8 as it's the same as the SII


----------



## Chz (Jul 25, 2012)

Turns out it's neither! F2.6 apparently.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2012)

m.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/07/dont-update-your-galaxy-s-iii-if-you-use-the-local-phone-search

Can still use gesture search for local phone search


----------



## Radar (Jul 27, 2012)

> Samsung sells 52 million smartphones in the second quarter


 
From a market research company so take with a fair pinch of NaCl and obviously in the pre jesus phone 5 lull, but still..


----------



## dervish (Jul 27, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> m.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/07/dont-update-your-galaxy-s-iii-if-you-use-the-local-phone-search
> 
> Can still use gesture search for local phone search


 
They have just said that removing the local search was a mistake and they are going to put it back. 

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/07/sa...ly-removed-universal-search-on-the-galaxy-s3/


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 27, 2012)

dervish said:


> They have just said that removing the local search was a mistake and they are going to put it back.
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/07/sa...ly-removed-universal-search-on-the-galaxy-s3/


Yup. I had an update over night that fixed it.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

Accidental?


----------



## dervish (Jul 27, 2012)

I imagine that they forgot that the UK is not subject to US laws.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2012)

the battry is  discharging  even when on charge


----------



## a_chap (Jul 31, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> the battry is discharging even when on charge


 
I've had that happen too.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2012)

I had to leave mine well alone (and turn off data, wifi etc) while it charged for the first couple of cycles. It's fine now though. Takes lots longer to charge if I am playing with it obvs but does actually charge.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 1, 2012)

Got mine on Friday and haven't put it down much since then - its silky smoothness is hard to resist. I also seem to be good at taking photo's suddenly 

Well its probably the phone but I'll happily take the credit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2012)

it  just happened once.   then  it got a software update  and  now it's  fine again as far as i can tell


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 3, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Got mine on Friday and haven't put it down much since then - its silky smoothness is hard to resist. I also seem to be good at taking photo's suddenly
> 
> Well its probably the phone but I'll happily take the credit


 

and using burst mode means you get just the right shot more


----------



## fogbat (Aug 3, 2012)

I like these over the air updates, rather than faffing about with Kies.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

Blimey. Samsung really is whoopin' Apple's iPhone:


> According to the latest sales numbers, Samsung outshipped Apple's iPhone by a nearly 2-to-1 margin from April to June.
> Though that margin may not seem so great, Samsung's reported 52 million cellphones shipped during that three month span dwarfs that of Apple's 26 million. [--]


http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...ny-phones-as-apple-in-q2-say-analysts-1090266


----------



## dervish (Aug 7, 2012)

That's fairly impressive but most apple lovers will be waiting for the 5 so not too surprising. If sales are even or over apples a month after the iphone5s release I will be more impressed.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2012)

dervish said:


> That's fairly impressive but most apple lovers will be waiting for the 5 so not too surprising. If sales are even or over apples a month after the iphone5s release I will be more impressed.


The S3 has been outselling the iPhone for a very, very long time, so I'm not sure how valid the "waiting for an iPhone" argument.

Of course there'll be a massive burst in sales after the new iPhone is released though.


----------



## dervish (Aug 7, 2012)

Only since about June the iphone 4s had been out since Oct 11 (and sold about 4 million units in the first three days) so Samsung have timed it perfectly to coincide with waning iphone interest and nothing else significant out for months on either side, as the One X doesn't seem to have made much of a dent in S3 sales. 

I agree that the S3 has had huge success, and it should, it's an amazing phone, but die hard iphone fans will still wait for the 5 to come out. 

Whatever though, 52 million phones in two months is mightily impressive.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2012)

The S2 was outselling the iPhone 4s too, and that had been out for a long time. In fact, it even outsold the 4S in the month it was released.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 15, 2012)

My contract came up this weekend, and annoyingly it's the one where they launch the iphone 5. So I had to wait in a telephonic queue of apple fan boys when I phoned up the Orange call centre to haggle on the renewal terms. I felt virtually awkward as I imagined being surrounded by hipsters in skinny jeans and deck shoes, and wacky hair.

After asking for a PAC number they gave me an S3 for £26 a month with 2gb and pretty much unlimited calls and texts.

Has anyone got experience of rooting the S3 and getting rid of the shovelware that Orange will pile on it?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 16, 2012)

My old phone  broke two  weeks  ago so I upgraded  to an S3.
Still  trying  to get used  to it as have never had a  touch  screen  and am not technical  minded,  finding   the predicted  text  a  bit  annoying . I am not good at  understanding  the instructions  Can I turn  it off?

(it's  taken   me  AGES to type  this!)


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 16, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> My old phone broke two weeks ago so I upgraded to an S3.
> Still trying to get used to it as have never had a touch screen and am not technical minded, finding the predicted text a bit annoying . I am not good at understanding the instructions Can I turn it off?
> 
> (it's taken me AGES to type this!)


the standard (stock) keyboard is a bit crap i think, but android phones give you the option of installing a different one if you want, head over to google play (google's app store) and look for a new one. Swiftkey 3 is very good, although it's entirely predictive, but spookily good, or you might have the Swype keyboard already on your phone. it came pre-installed on my S2 but i'm not sure about the S3. hth


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks,  I will  have a look.
The keyboard is not so bad, is probably  that I am not used to using qwerty  with one  finger yet that makes me very slow!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Thanks,  I will  have a look.
> The keyboard is not so bad, is probably  that I am not used to using qwerty  with one  finger yet that makes me very slow!


Turn it side ways and use two thumbs.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Sep 16, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Thanks, I will have a look.
> The keyboard is not so bad, is probably that I am not used to using qwerty with one finger yet that makes me very slow!


if you're into using one finger you might find swype suits you quite well, once you're confident it can be remarkably fast to use


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 17, 2012)

My workmate got an s3 and I'm very impressed.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Interesting piece if you're mulling over the S3:
*Apple iPhone 5: Why this Samsung user isn’t switching from Android*

*The iPhone 5 is the best phone Apple has ever made – but Google’s Android now offers more features, says Matt Warman. *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...Samsung-user-isnt-switching-from-Android.html


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

Had the S3 for a couple of says now and it's very nice. Loads of space, very quick, nice feel to it. I wondered if it would be too big, but I am finding it the perfect size, especially as I can up the text size on most apps and screens and save my aging eyes.

Also seems remarkably free of Orange shovelware.

Not sure about this Near Field Payment stuff... anyone used it? Seems to be only useful in fast food places.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't believe iphones don't have widgets. Widgets seem fundamental to a touchscreen phone to me.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I can't believe iphones don't have widgets. Widgets seem fundamental to a touchscreen phone to me.


I can't imagine a phone without 'em now. I've got weather, Twitter, calendar, lists, notes, music and Barclays Bike widgets and use them every day.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

It would be like clicking on the "full list" apps button every time you want to do anything on your phone. A button I press perhaps once a week to dig out the calculator or something.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I can't believe iphones don't have widgets. Widgets seem fundamental to a touchscreen phone to me.


 
The first thing I do when I have an Android phone is get rid of all the widgets, they're shitty horrible things which clutter up your homescreen and rinse your battery.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The first thing I do when I have an Android phone is get rid of all the widgets, they're shitty horrible things which clutter up your homescreen and rinse your battery.


My phone didn't come with any widgets on the homescreen, so I just added the ones I needed. And they're very useful things indeed, unless you're a fan of endlessly rummaging through folders to get things done, of course.

And if the battery does go, well, I can just pop in another


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> My phone didn't come with any widgets on the homescreen, so I just added the ones I needed. And they're very useful things indeed, unless you're a fan of endlessly rummaging through folders to get things done, of course.


 
No, I use an iPhone now, you know, a phone where thought has gone into the design, everything you need to do is already intelligently layed out, and as few swipes away as possible.  It just works, and is so much more user friendly than any Android phone I've tried.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

oh and I keep a spare battery with me too, lasts me 4-6 days thanks.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow. Apple fan boy thread ambush. You'll want to be on the iphone thread. Or maybe hanging out in a long queue of wacky haired cool kids outside your local apple store.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Wow. Apple fan boy thread ambush. You'll want to be on the iphone thread. Or maybe hanging out in a long queue of wacky haired cool kids outside your local apple store.


 
Makes a change from one particular obsessive Android fan boy who goes around ruthlessly trolling EVERY Apple thread  only trying to redress the balance a bit.  

Btw I only relatively recently switched from Android to an iPhone (and not even through choice) didn't like it at first, but now I doubt I'd go back to another Android handset in a hurry.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> oh and I keep a spare battery with me too, lasts me 4-6 days thanks.


How do you manage to fit that in your phone?


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> How do you manage to fit that in your phone?


The same way in which you manage to keep a spare battery in your phone whilst there's one in there already...


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Idaho said:


> Wow. Apple fan boy thread ambush. You'll want to be on the iphone thread. Or maybe hanging out in a long queue of wacky haired cool kids outside your local apple store.


Funny thing is he loved widgets so much a few months ago that he had to post up and share his joy!



RaverDrew said:


> Improved battery life (after your battery has recalibrated itself through a few charges/discharges)
> Improved gaming performance
> Move apps to SD
> Improved general performance - The UI seems much more responsive, especially with launcher pro installed
> ...


Mind you, he was using a £99 bottom-of-the-range Android phone, so its hardly a surprise that his vastly more expensive iPhone is an improvement.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The same way in which you manage to keep a spare battery in your phone whilst there's one in there already...


Do you carry around a screwdriver and tools to take your phone apart when you need to change batteries then?


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2012)

Not wishing to hijack the S3 thread but it baffles me why Apple designed iphones so that you cannot change the battery. That fact alone is a complete showstopper for me.


----------



## dervish (Sep 21, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Not wishing to hijack the S3 thread but it baffles me why Apple designed iphones so that you cannot change the battery. That fact alone is a complete showstopper for me.


Because the user experience is better with a lovely curvy, sealed case. 


Even when it's flat.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 21, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Not wishing to hijack the S3 thread but it baffles me why Apple designed iphones so that you cannot change the battery. That fact alone is a complete showstopper for me.


They did that so that the battery and hence the phone could be thinner. HTC went the same way with their latest phone X-something I think it is called. That is why my next phone will be the Samsung SIII. Thin is not that important to me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Funny thing is he loved widgets so much a few months ago that he had to post up and share his joy!
> 
> 
> Mind you, he was using a £99 bottom-of-the-range Android phone, so its hardly a surprise that his vastly more expensive iPhone is an improvement.


 






Trolling FAIL... that post was about recommending a particular custom rom to someone NOT widgets


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Trolling FAIL... that post was about recommending a particular custom rom to someone NOT widgets


Take your pwnage like a man ("_Power widget__ - a home screen widget very useful for quickly switching on/off wifi, bluetooth, 3g etc")_.

Now, about these tools you carry around to change your battery. How long does it take to open up the case?


----------



## dervish (Sep 21, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They did that so that the battery and hence the phone could be thinner. HTC went the same way with their latest phone X-something I think it is called. That is why my next phone will be the Samsung SIII. Thin is not that important to me.


 
The S3 is actually thinner than the one X (by .3mm) 

One X 134.4 x 69.9 x 8.9 mm                                        Galaxy S3 136.6 x 70.6 x 8.6 mm


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't bother carrying around a battery. I just wait until I get home and charge it there. If I am going to be away from home I take the charger with me. And if somehow I get caught out, then I either go without a phone, or turn the phone off in advance, and save the remaining power for emergencies.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Take your pwnage like a man ("_Power widget__ - a home screen widget very useful for quickly switching on/off wifi, bluetooth, 3g etc")_.
> 
> Now, about these tools you carry around to change your battery. How long does it take to open up the case?


 
Oh no, I mentioned the word widget... desperate stuff as usual editor 

As ever you drop the ball, change the subject and divert to a completely unrelated point. 

But anyway, no tools needed, just a very small, light, and pocket sized portable power pack that gives me seven extra charges. Yes, some may prefer to just carry an extra battery around, but both methods have their advantages. For one, my phone is never off when changing batteries, and also I'm able to also charge up other devices or friends phones if need be. For me the slight difference in size between that and a spare battery is balanced by the other benefits. Especially when you'd have to carry seven extra batteries round with you to match this one. Not having a swappable battery is really not an issue at all for most users.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 21, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I don't bother carrying around a battery. I just wait until I get home and charge it there. If I am going to be away from home I take the charger with me. And if somehow I get caught out, then I either go without a phone, or turn the phone off in advance, and save the remaining power for emergencies.


"Go without a phone!" What sort of heathen are you? You have brought me out in a cold sweat just thinking about it.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh no, I mentioned the word widget... desperate stuff as usual editor
> 
> As ever you drop the ball, change the subject and divert to a completely unrelated point.
> 
> But anyway, no tools needed, just a very small, light, and pocket sized portable power pack that gives me seven extra charges. Yes, some may prefer to just carry an extra battery around, but both methods have their advantages. For one, my phone is never off when changing batteries, and also I'm able to also charge up other devices or friends phones if need be. For me the slight difference in size between that and a spare battery is balanced by the other benefits. Especially when you'd have to carry seven extra batteries round with you to match this one. Not having a swappable battery is really not an issue at all for most users.


 
So you carry a pebble round with you?


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Idaho said:


> So you carry a pebble round with you?


Something that's about three times as big as a spare battery. With a lead that he has to remember to bring with him everywhere he goes.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh no, I mentioned the word widget... desperate stuff as usual editor


Not just any widget. It was a "very useful" one according to you.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Something that's about three times as big as a spare battery. With a lead that he has to remember to bring with him everywhere he goes.


 
I don't mind if people want to push a car battery round in a shopping trolley. I just get suspicious, nay scathing, when when people insist on painting their life choices as untarnished and unremitting journeys of success.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

Asda were knocking out unlocked S3s for just £399 today!

Might be worth checking back to see if they're coming in to stock again because that price is a baragin. 
http://direct.asda.com/Samsung-Galaxy-SIII-Mobile-Phone---White/008720867,default,pd.html


----------



## magneze (Oct 11, 2012)

So there was meant to be some SIII Mini announced today? Did it happen?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

magneze said:


> So there was meant to be some SIII Mini announced today? Did it happen?


Not sure but it's really an entry level phone.


----------



## magneze (Oct 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Not sure but it's really an entry level phone.


Rumour was it's the same as the SIII, but just with a 4" screen.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

magneze said:


> Rumour was it's the same as the SIII, but just with a 4" screen.


No - it's a much lower spec job, despite what the fucking fanboy idiot on the Guardian says.

Here's what pretty much reckoned to be the phone:
http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-mini-coming-up-photo-specs-and-expected-price-leaked/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 11, 2012)

It's quite a good pitch I think. Borrowing the chic of the S3, and moderating it to a mid range market who want a smartphone but don't need expensive hi end performance. I can see the smaller size appealing to women more too.

It's not really a market Apple is catering to either.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 11, 2012)

Small lady hands need small lady screens.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 11, 2012)

SIII mini? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 11, 2012)

The S3 isn't that large, by general smartphone standards its quite average.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 11, 2012)

editor said:


> No - it's a much lower spec job, despite what the fucking fanboy idiot on the Guardian says.
> 
> Here's what pretty much reckoned to be the phone:
> http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-mini-coming-up-photo-specs-and-expected-price-leaked/


 
399 Euros ??? 

If the build quality is anything like the s3, then there's already far better value alternatives out there with a superior spec.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> 399 Euros ???
> 
> If the build quality is anything like the s3, then there's already far better value alternatives out there with a superior spec.


Go on then name names and post up specs.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 11, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Go on then name names and post up specs.


 
Off the top of my head... 

Jiayu G3 http://www.chinaphonereview.com/jiayu-g3

Acer Gallant Duo http://www.modaco.com/page/news/_/android/android-reviews/acer-gallant-duo-review-r734

Huawei Ascend G600 http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/huawei-ascend-g600-review-50009044/

ZTE v970 http://www.etotalk.com/zte-v970-gra...hz-dual-sim-43qhd-notification-led_p3164.html

There's more as well but I'm too busy watching tv atm to google for them


----------



## a_chap (Oct 11, 2012)

Build quality? Build quality?!?

What a ridiculous concept for a throw-away consumer device.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 11, 2012)

Wiko Cink Slim http://viacomit.net/en/2012/09/28/cink-slim-smartphone-by-wiko/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2012)

All of the above phones are dual core whereas the Galaxy S3 is quad core.  No doubt they will be good value for mid range phones.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 11, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> All of the above phones are dual core whereas the Galaxy S3 is quad core. No doubt they will be good value for mid range phones.


 
S3 mini is dual core http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-mini-launch/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> S3 mini is dual core http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/11/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-mini-launch/


That is the 'entry level' version. This is about the top of the range large screen phone. Put those goal posts back. ;D


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 11, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That is the 'entry level' version. This is about the top of the range large screen phone. Put those goal posts back. ;D


 
I suggest you go back and read the thread properly, particularly post #322


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 11, 2012)

Right I see where you' coming from now. These phones are pitched at the S3 large screen market though so not really like the 4 inch screen Mini. Good luck to them. The more choice the better.


----------



## magneze (Oct 12, 2012)

When my first gen Galaxy S gives up the ghost I'd be quite tempted to get another 4 incher. It's a nice size for the pocket. It shows no signs of death though so don't think I'll be upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine is broken.

Have taken it to the carphone warehouse (and Samsung) repair shop. :cries:


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 26, 2012)

Add they've sent it off for further investigation and then repair/replace.

I'm going to reflash my desire with something interesting in the meantime.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 29, 2012)

So, I've just brought an s3 (320 quid from Hmv using the 02 priority moments app and code). 

Help me transition from my HTC Desire. Are there any apps that can help me migrate things like sms messages. I presume you can back up contacts to Google.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you been saving your contacts to your phone or your Google account? If to your Google account then they should turn up on your bee phone. 

No idea about sms.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It's worth moving your contacts to Google account if you haven't already done it anyway. It's ace having them all on one place and accessible from any device.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

I've got my phone back! Except it's not my phone it's a replacement.  I feel a bit better about not being able to fix it myself.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 30, 2012)

When I collected my Samsung S3 from Vodaphone they plugged it into a secial gadget which must have been a portable computer, and plugged my old HTC in on the other side and it transferred all the content from the SIM card and SD card.

It must be possible to do that yourself by connecting up your old phone to your computer and copying the cards, then copying the content back off on to the new phone.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I've got my phone back! Except it's not my phone it's a replacement. I feel a bit better about not being able to fix it myself.


 
What did you back up / lose in the change over?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

debating if I should buy a normal s3 or a lte s3.
Its seems a lot more money.

at the moment I just use a £10 a month giffgaff sim. I think it might be a good 18 months before lte become cheaply available, judging by the EE packages. So i might go for a no LTE S3


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 30, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> debating if I should buy a normal s3 or a lte s3.
> Its seems a lot more money.
> 
> at the moment I just use a £10 a month giffgaff sim. I think it might be a good 18 months before lte become cheaply available, judging by the EE packages. So i might go for a no LTE S3


LTE pricing is raw bonkers.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What did you back up / lose in the change over?


I don't think I've lost anything. A video that must've saved to the phone not the sd. Um. I don't actively back up anything but I do allow Google to copy all my stuff.

I've had to rejig my homescreen stuff but even my wallpaper reappeared.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

And jelly bean now.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 30, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Have you been saving your contacts to your phone or *your Google account*? If to your Google account then they should turn up on your bee phone.
> 
> No idea about sms.


 
Tell me about this please?     I'm coming up to replacing my Desire.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Tell me about this please?  I'm coming up to replacing my Desire.


When you create a new contact it asks

Create contact under account
You@Gmail/googleetc.com 
Phone-only, unsynced

If when you create the contact you selected your Google account then Google should be storing that for you. If you log on to gmail on your (desktop) browser your phone contacts should be in your email address book. 
When you get your new phone you sign into that phone using your Google account and then it transfers your contacts to the new phone.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

Bleurgh punctuation.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 30, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> When you create a new contact it asks
> 
> Create contact under account
> You@Gmail/googleetc.com
> ...


 
ah, cheers. 

Although, for phone contacts it occurs to  me that I have a sim copier on my home phone that I use.   


Is it just phone contacts?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 30, 2012)

That Google backs up?

It syncs your calendar and things as well. In settings>accounts&sync you can see what it's up to.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, not that I remember to put things in my calendar in the first place.  I'll have a look cheers.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 30, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Have you been saving your contacts to your phone or your Google account? If to your Google account then they should turn up on your bee phone.
> 
> No idea about sms.


 
I backed all contacts up to the microsd, used an app called sms restore to backup all sms to the microsd, and put the microsd in the s3 and imported the contacts, and restored the sms, and hey presto, all my sms on my new phone (ok, did it once, and made the mistake of having handcent open and watched all the sms pouring in like some sort of digital art piece about the last 2 years with fragments of smses that I'd sent and received appearing on screen, and then realised that had stuffed up the import, so re-imported and alls good)


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 30, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> debating if I should buy a normal s3 or a lte s3.
> Its seems a lot more money.
> 
> at the moment I just use a £10 a month giffgaff sim. I think it might be a good 18 months before lte become cheaply available, judging by the EE packages. So i might go for a no LTE S3


 
I went for the non-lte because it's got better battery life, and I could get it veh veh cheap from a reputable UK supplier.  The two gig of ram thing is annoying, but I've survived with the HTC Desire for almost 3 years, and I can't see the extra gig of ram being important outside of heavy duty games.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> I went for the non-lte because it's got better battery life, and I could get it veh veh cheap from a reputable UK supplier.  The two gig of ram thing is annoying, but I've survived with the HTC Desire for almost 3 years, and I can't see the extra gig of ram being important outside of heavy duty games.


Tell me more about your HMV O2 blag...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> LTE pricing is raw bonkers.



It is bare madness innit


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is bare madness innit


But how long will it be daft for..


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an app to get audio controls (i.e. pause play etc) on the lock screen?

*eta* the O2 blag involves the priority moments app which currently (until the first of nov) has a 20% off at HMV in store code. The exclusions are apple hardware, tablets, games consoles, gift cards, and credit for xbox/ps3 networks. But not phones, as I found day before yesterday. This works on an O2 PAYG sim, I used about a quids worth of data to get the app (and to get email etc because I didn't switch that off before switching sim), which then sends an sms to the O2 sim to activate it. HMV have already discounted the S3 (non-lte) to 399 and the s2 to 300 before this discount.

Not sure it counts as a blag as it's within the terms and conditions of the app and the offer.  Apparently now excludes hardware on order of head office


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> Can anyone recommend an app to get audio controls (i.e. pause play etc) on the lock screen?


That comes with Android 4.1, or there's loads of music player apps offering lock screen options.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got 4.1 on my s3, I'm not seeing it.  

Also how do I stop an icon being put on my home screen everytime I install an app?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> I've got 4.1 on my s3, I'm not seeing it.
> 
> Also how do I stop an icon being put on my home screen everytime I install an app?


You can just delete those icons. I use PowerAmp music player by the way. It's ace.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 31, 2012)

In the play store settings untick "Auto-add widgets" - it's not widgets it's the shortcuts.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 31, 2012)

Also, just had a look on my s3 - stock Samsung music player. If you swipe down the notifications on the lock screen you can control it from there.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been deleting the shortcut after every install it's just a bit tiresome. I'll try switching off auto adding widgets. 

What I mean about the play controls is that on my desire (I'm glad to now own a phone that doesn't sound like it's named after a cheap aftershave /perfume) appear on the screen if I'm playing music  that I tap through to get to the swiping lock screen thingy. 

Might give power amp a whirl. 

Also is there a way to force the calendar widget to display a month's worth of dates?


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2012)

sorry for cluttering this thread up... but is there away to convert fonts for use within the phone... I know you can download new fonts from Google Play, but I'd quite like to use something like Gill Sans, or one of the two typefaces designed by my grandfather in the phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> I've been deleting the shortcut after every install it's just a bit tiresome. I'll try switching off auto adding widgets.
> 
> What I mean about the play controls is that on my desire (I'm glad to now own a phone that doesn't sound like it's named after a cheap aftershave /perfume) appear on the screen if I'm playing music that I tap through to get to the swiping lock screen thingy.
> 
> ...


Jorte or aCalendar do that as do a vast heap of freebie widgets.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2012)

cheers, will check 'em out.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 31, 2012)

God, Samsung's music player app's interface is awful. Who ever designed and tested the ux should be locked in a room with an old version of lotus notes, and my mother when she's in full on computer and printer panic mode, and the music player that shipped with the desire until they understand the importance of intuitive interfaces. 

For example why is it so hard to change from an all tracks view to an album or artists view


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2012)

My Dad just called to tell me he got a new phone, a S3! This is a guy that's had standard Nokia feature phones for ten years, never owned a computer and now is rocking one of the best smartphones in the world.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 1, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> For example why is it so hard to change from an all tracks view to an album or artists view


 
Oh dear, this was my first 'old man' style 'I've got used to system a, and now I'm using system b, and it's all new, confusing, and wrong' technology wobble.... I'm only 40 ffs.  (the correct answer to the above rant is 'use the back button you dolt!')


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 1, 2012)

Impressed with the battery life, took it off charge at about 7.30, been listening to music pretty much all day, made about the 3 short calls, played thieving pig bastards or what ever the follow up to angry birds is actually called for about 45 mins, been surfing/gchatting on and off throughout the day, and I've still got 10% battery left.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup. I'm only considering getting a second battery note that I'm tethering my n7.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> Yup. I'm only considering getting a second battery note that I'm tethering my n7.



How is it going the tether? This is my plan but not played yet. What contract you on for the tether?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How is it going the tether? This is my plan but not played yet. What contract you on for the tether?


I'm on o2 with 1gb. So like, I stay in my limit. And generally when I'm out I go somewhere with WiFi.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:
			
		

> I'm on o2 with 1gb. So like, I stay in my limit. And generally when I'm out I go somewhere with WiFi.



Cheers. I have T-Mobile but not allowed (officially?) allowed to tether although I have unlimited data allowance. That is why I am looking to Three for the tariff. 

Is the tether fine in general though? Signal staying good?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2012)

The signal is fine. WiFi seems to be more sensitive on the N7 than the S3.


----------



## dervish (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine is now a brick, like properly bricked, won't turn on or react in any way, sending it back to Samsung, who are happy to fix it, have to hope that it is bricked badly enough that they can't read the flash counter or I might have an expensive repair bill.


----------



## freshnero (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone upgraded from the S2.The S2 is the best phone i've ever had delivering all i thought i would get from my 3GS is it worth upgrading from a S2 given that i love the S2


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2012)

It's now the most popular smartphone in the world. 
http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-ga...in-q3-but-iphone-5-will-change-that-08256107/


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 8, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> God, Samsung's music player app's interface is awful. Who ever designed and tested the ux should be locked in a room with an old version of lotus notes, and my mother when she's in full on computer and printer panic mode, and the music player that shipped with the desire until they understand the importance of intuitive interfaces.
> 
> For example why is it so hard to change from an all tracks view to an album or artists view


 
I'm pleased that someone else had trouble with the music player!  I fear this is the start of getting my getting increasingly confused by technology as I get older.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 9, 2012)

dervish said:


> Mine is now a brick, like properly bricked, won't turn on or react in any way, sending it back to Samsung, who are happy to fix it, have to hope that it is bricked badly enough that they can't read the flash counter or I might have an expensive repair bill.


Mine totally bricked and they replaced.


----------



## Radar (Nov 9, 2012)

dervish said:


> Mine is now a brick, like properly bricked, won't turn on or react in any way, sending it back to Samsung, who are happy to fix it, have to hope that it is bricked badly enough that they can't read the flash counter or I might have an expensive repair bill.


Have you tried using a usb jig ??


----------



## dervish (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, jig did nothing, As I said there was no reaction from it whatsoever. The tech support guy liked me, I rang and basically went through every possible tech support path in about 30 seconds, from call connecting to him asking for me to send it back took maybe 2 minutes. He kept apologising because it would take 7-10 days to come back. 

I miss my phone.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like the SIII is going to be the big hit of Christmas:


> Samsung Galaxy S III to top mobile Christmas list
> After seven consecutive months as Britain's favourite smartphone, the Samsung Galaxy S III looks likely to fill more stockings than any other mobile this Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

You've got loads of new features coming to your phones, you lucky S3 owners!
http://www.wirefresh.com/samsungs-p...he-of-new-features-to-galaxy-siii-smartphone/


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow 
Pity I'm so non-tech, I'd never get my head round all that.
My Galaxy S3 is wasted on me really


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.knowyourmobile.com/blog/1711263/samsung_galaxy_s3_android_412_update_rolls_out.html

the 4.1.2. update is already rolling out to unlocked handsets in Poland.... ETA for the uk (again for unlocked handsets) is a couple of weeks. 

Samsung seems to be so much better at this android update business than HTC.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 10, 2012)

Before getting a smartphone I had never owned a product that improved its features after buying it. I will have little use for the Paper White application for example but it is good to know that there are additional features being added. As for getting your 'head around it' bossie33, it doesn't matter, there are lots of features of my S3 that I never use especially those that require someone to have the same phone. It is just the way things are sold these days, competing on features that can be listed and counted.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2012)

The fact that you can two apps open at the same time is really, really useful.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.sammobile.com/2012/12/05...4-1-2-jelly-bean-update-lots-of-new-features/ has a table showing if the 4.1.2. update has been rolled out by country (so far it's Poland only).

I'm going to need one of those bobbing bird desk thingies positioned over the F5 key for that page...


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 14, 2012)

Make it into a rss feed.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> The fact that you can two apps open at the same time is really, really useful.


 
but it won't let me open two links at the same time. so when a post on here has a link i can't open the link

don't know if i can change the settings to help?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 14, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> but it won't let me open two links at the same time. so when a post on here has a link i can't open the link
> 
> don't know if i can change the settings to help?


 
is this in the browser?  Have you tried long pressing (i.e. hold you finger down on it, rather than just tapping) on the url, and selecting 'open in a new tab' on the menu that pops up and then the link will open in a new browser tab (which you can then access by tapping on the icon directly to the right of the url in the bar at the very top of the browser).


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2012)

i'll try that


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 20, 2012)

4.1.2 update is being rolled out to UK devices. So far it's Vodaphone and unbranded S3s that have it.

*eta*  was getting the 'you're in a queue' sort of message, so updated via Kies.  All good. seems a little smoother, running two apps on screen is going to be very useful I suspect.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 20, 2012)

ohmyliver said:
			
		

> What I mean about the play controls is that on my desire (I'm glad to now own a phone that doesn't sound like it's named after a cheap aftershave /perfume)



now you have one that's named after a chocolate bar or people carrier.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> now you have one that's named after a chocolate bar or people carrier.


yes, but that's less cringe making than referring to 'my desire', in sentences that refer to a piece of technology, rather than, say, my wife, various food stuffs, and other recreationals, etc.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 22, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> is this in the browser? Have you tried long pressing (i.e. hold you finger down on it, rather than just tapping) on the url, and selecting 'open in a new tab' on the menu that pops up and then the link will open in a new browser tab (which you can then access by tapping on the icon directly to the right of the url in the bar at the very top of the browser).


 

you da man


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 29, 2012)

The new Panoramic feature on the camera is pretty bloody impressive.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 18, 2013)

yo is here


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Send us your new number then geezer


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Send us your new number then geezer


lol yeh willdo, gotta get the pac over from virgin


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 24, 2013)

Got the Pac through and ordered the INCIPIO SILICRYLIC Galaxy S3 DualPro Case  today, hopefully I won't drop it until it arrives !!!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got that very case, and it's good, doesn't add too much bulk, and seems very protective, in that being a clumsy fuckwit at times, I've dropped my S3 a number of times and it's been ok.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 24, 2013)

r0bb0 said:


> Got the Pac through and ordered the INCIPIO SILICRYLIC Galaxy S3 DualPro Case today, hopefully I won't drop it until it arrives !!!





 an 11 minute video just on a case?


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol, yes I didn't watch all of it. The case came today and I like! (that's an explanation mark comma btw) it's a lot more grippy and the lip seems to be adequately large to protect the screen! The sides and edges are tough and protective. I'd strongly recommend anyone who get's one of these (or other top range) to buy a case.


----------



## thriller (Jan 26, 2013)

rubbish. i cannot recall ever dropping my phone anywhere.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 26, 2013)

I flushed mine down the toilet once but I guess a case wouldn't help that.


----------



## thriller (Jan 26, 2013)

they are pretty expensive too. £15 on ebay-for a damn case!


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the way you can hook it up to a telly and use it as a console.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone else using the (edit: Facebook) mobile site on the stock browser have a problem where clicking on notification links within the notification dropdown takes you to your profile?

Happens to me all the time,  and it's driving me crazy. Pretty certain I'm not double-tapping.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 29, 2013)

#firstworldproblems etc


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 30, 2013)

fogbat Are you sure you are clicking on the thread name, not the user name in the notification drop down?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 30, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> fogbat Are you sure you are clicking j addon the thread name, not the user name in the notification drop down?


Oh, ffs. I posted that while drunk and forgot to mention I was referring to the Facebook mobile site  

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## thriller (Jan 31, 2013)

just got the galaxy s3 (white) with jellybean. It's sweeeeeeeat  Can someone inform how you change the SMS notification tone?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 31, 2013)

thriller go to settings/sounds and change 'default notifications'....

and at the risk of sounding like a cold war era spy "the whistling phone gets old fast"


----------



## thriller (Feb 2, 2013)

well. a few days in and this fone is top dollar. the bees knees. to think idjeets are still waiting on the Nexus 4 on the other thread when the S3 is just as good.


----------



## Radar (Feb 3, 2013)

Wait until you're begging for KLP and Samsung are dragging their heels again, that N4 might look at bit more attractive then 

Anyhow N4 is back in stock


----------



## thriller (Feb 3, 2013)

nah. jelly bean is ticking all the boxes for me. Not fussed about Lime. Anywayz have a nexus 7 so can see what all the fuss is about straight away as no doubt we will get update early.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 3, 2013)

And the quickness of getting  KLP bothers me less than being able to stick a huge chunk of mp3s and films and that on a microsd card, so I can listen watchetc on  the tube etc


----------



## thriller (Feb 3, 2013)

True dat.

I've finished transferring Man with Iron fists, Total Recall, Star Trek (2009) and Green Zone to watch and have plenty of space left. Haven't even began to put music on it.


----------



## dervish (Feb 4, 2013)

I have just reflashed to Foxhound ROM and by god is it fast. Has all the best features of stock samsung but with many useful extras, massively customisable and if you use the Siyah kernel there is no lag, at all. Think I might stick with this for a while. 

 from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27354821

review here. http://android.appstorm.net/reviews/roms/foxhound-rom-for-galaxy-s3-the-best-of-all-worlds/


----------



## thriller (Feb 4, 2013)

looking back at some of the comments in the first few pages of this thread-they really read so silly now


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2013)

My Samsung Galaxy has just died. It won't start up and is just dead. Yesterday I upgraded the mini SD card. It has been working fine all day today and I took some photographs this evening which automatically uploaded to Photobucket with no problems. I took a video and made an email. However when I got home and tried to look at the pictures the phone would not fire up.

Instinct tells me that it is something to do with the change of SD card. I did not 'dismount' it before changing it as it says in the manual. I only read that after changing it. Now it is just dead. Any ideas. I am going to the Vodaphone shop tomorrow. Will it need to go back to Samsung? Is it dead for ever? How come it worked fine all day today. Worried! 

The upgraded card is only 16g so it can't be anything to do with the 'class' of card. I read on the net that there have been problems with class 10 32g cards. It is not that.

EDITED TO ADD: my Samsung has come back to daddy. I plugged it in and pressed the Go button to see the large battery symbol in the middle of the screen. It looked to be about half charged but would not do anything. Anyway I left It on charge for a couple of hours and when the battery was fully charged had a go at firing it up again. It took a lot of holding the button down until eventually I got the Samsung name and eventually the familiar notes of the startup theme. Phew! I thought I was the unproud possessor of an expensive paper weight there.


----------



## dervish (Feb 7, 2013)

Until the bit where it came back to life it sounded like the way mine went out. Tried to turn it on one day and no response, nothing would make it work. Sent it back to samsung in the end, they replaced the mainboard with no quibbles. Was well happy as I did have a 16gb phone originally and they gave me a 32gb version.

Found out later that there is a manufacturing defect in the 16gb models which I believe has been fixed, so I think I was actually lucky mine died when it did.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 7, 2013)

Interesting. Mine died a while back and they replaced it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2013)

dervish said:


> Until the bit where it came back to life it sounded like the way mine went out. Tried to turn it on one day and no response, nothing would make it work. Sent it back to samsung in the end, they replaced the mainboard with no quibbles. Was well happy as I did have a 16gb phone originally and they gave me a 32gb version.
> 
> Found out later that there is a manufacturing defect in the 16gb models which I believe has been fixed, so I think I was actually lucky mine died when it did.


I don't understand about a defect in the '16gb models'. The phone is not 16gb it is the micro SG card, surely there wouldn't be a fault in a whole batch of cards? Is that what you are suggesting. The cards are not made by Samsung, the one I bought had Vodaphone on its label, and they won't have made it either.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 8, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't understand about a defect in the '16gb models'. The phone is not 16gb it is the micro SG card, surely there wouldn't be a fault in a whole batch of cards? Is that what you are suggesting. The cards are not made by Samsung, the one I bought had Vodaphone on its label, and they won't have made it either.


Samsung have released the S3 with 16 gb internal storage, and a variant with 32 gb internal space...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 8, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Samsung have released the S3 with 16 gb internal storage, and a variant with 32 gb internal space...


Got it. What had me foxed is that in practice the internal storage and the extra in the micro SD card combines to produce just one space in effect. That saves having to transfer apps to the SD card to save phone memory like I had to do on the old HTC Desire. Anyway I understand what  you were saying now.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been answered but it's a long thread 

I have a new galaxy S3 and have put a fresh 32gb SD card in to it. 
It has tried to format it but keeps saying it is "either a blank card or is not compatible" 

I know it is blank blank but how do I know if it is not compatible too? 
How can I test backing up something to the card?


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 15, 2013)

have you got an adapter you can use to try and access the microsd card on a computer? If that also fails, then the card is likely to be dead.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2013)

Just got a SGS3 as an insurance replacement for my HTCDHD which is pleasing  
Only slight irritation is that it is a 'mini' (SGS3M) not the standard SGS3  

SGS3M has a 4.0" screen
HTCDHD has a 4.3" screen
SGS3 has a 4.8" screen 

This is hardly the end of the world as (for £50 excess) I now have a brand new phone to replace one that is over 18 months old. No contract commitment and can finally get some decent Android software  

The smaller screen is a bit of a drag though as I was kinda hanging on for the Samsung Galaxy Note (3?) this September


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

The 'mini' S3 feels _really_ small  It might be just getting used to a new phone and settings and such but I feel really cack-handed using it so far  

It is fast though


----------



## wtfftw (May 15, 2013)

You could file down your fingers and neaten up the edges a bit.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> You could file down your fingers and neaten up the edges a bit.


 
I have been gnawing at then


----------



## ohmyliver (May 15, 2013)

Get a touch screen stylus?


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

ohmyliver said:
			
		

> Get a touch screen stylus?



Somewhere. It is tricky this screen size with only touchscreen. The stylus I have is a pen thingy so a pain to carry about


----------



## little_legs (May 21, 2013)

Can someone please help me. Yesterday, I received the software update notification on my phone. I followed the steps that I thought were perhaps going to make the phone faster but I got some crazy things happening to the phone. First of all, the touch sound has been replaced by a water droplet sound. It drives me insane, I want to go back to the previous sound and I don't want to disable the touch sound or make it quiet. I want the water droplet gone and be replaced with the previous default sound. Now they have different sounds for keyboard, screen lock and touch. FUCK!!!

The internet search says that I need to find out if my phone is rooted (whatever the hell that means) and then look at weirdly named files in some directory and rename them or something. So I installed the root checker which is now displaying something like 'sorry, your device is not rooted). Da fuq?

Also, I hate the planner on this phone. Even my stupid Nokia allowed me to edit my entries on my old phone. This one just offers to delete entries and nothing else. Pathetic.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello techy phone people!

What's a good contract price on one of these, then?

I'm being offered £23 per month. 600 mins, 1500 texts & 1.1 data as an upgrade from my SII. Seems quite good?


----------



## souljacker (Jun 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hello techy phone people!
> 
> What's a good contract price on one of these, then?
> 
> I'm being offered £23 per month. 600 mins, 1500 texts & 1.1 data as an upgrade from my SII. Seems quite good?


 

Sounds pretty good. I've just got a deal on 500 mins, unlimited text and data, 27 a month for 24 months. I probably could have got it cheaper if I'd moved networks but i couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2013)

Well that sounds good for unlimited data.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Well that sounds good for unlimited data.


 

T-Mobile from Phones 4 U. Its also some sort of early upgrade package, so I can upgrade after 18 months. Got the blokey to give me a case and car kit too.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm on Talkmobile & they say they don't do any accessories.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 1, 2013)

Getting the "SD card is damaged" error message and can't access any of my music, pictures or other files saved on the external micro-sd.

Tried reading it on my computer and still says it's corrupted, are there any decent recovery methods / programmes out there before I give up and have to format it and lose shedloads of stuff?


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hello techy phone people!
> 
> What's a good contract price on one of these, then?
> 
> I'm being offered £23 per month. 600 mins, 1500 texts & 1.1 data as an upgrade from my SII. Seems quite good?


 
I just got a SIII Mini on 3 for £26/month. 5000 texts, 2000 minutes, 5000 3 to 3 minutes, unlimited data.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> Getting the "SD card is damaged" error message and can't access any of my music, pictures or other files saved on the external micro-sd.
> 
> Tried reading it on my computer and still says it's corrupted, are there any decent recovery methods / programmes out there before I give up and have to format it and lose shedloads of stuff?


 
I'd give this one a go: http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd give this one a go: http://www.piriform.com/recuva


 
Cheers, it did recover some files but only pictures and a few text files, the rest is unopenable.

Can't find the music / tv shows folder either.

Got the TV shows saved on my computer anyway, but the music will be an arse to replace!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone installed the official Samsung update to take the s3 to android 4.3?


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2013)

Your post prompted me to check and it's downloading now. All 403Mb of it


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2013)

a fair number of people have been saying it's a bit buggy unless you do a factory reset as well.  Which I'm loath to do.

*ETA* that's why I've been holding off installing the update. Was just wondering if anyone on here had done it, and if they had experienced massive battery drain/very slow resume from lock screen.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 13, 2013)

ohmyliver said:


> Has anyone installed the official Samsung update to take the s3 to android 4.3?


Didn't that update come back in July?. It is still JellyBean. I want Bread and Butter Pudding, much better than anything Lime flavoured.

How do you check which OS version you have?  I have forgotten all that stuff.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Didn't that update come back in July?. It is still JellyBean. I want Bread and Butter Pudding, much better than anything Lime flavoured.



Nope it's been rolled out over the last week or so.  It's definitely android 4.3.

http://www.sammobile.com/2013/11/13/android-4-3-update-arrives-on-the-galaxy-s-iii-in-the-uk/

to check the version of android on your phone got to settings/about device


----------



## souljacker (Nov 13, 2013)

I've got it. Seems to use more battery and waking up the lock screen seems slower.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 13, 2013)

4.3 installed and running for a few hours. The battery hasn't gone flat so far. Nothing's crashed. A few things have moved. That's about all I can tell so far.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2013)

This update has fucked my phone! Don't do it people! 

Samsung have acknowledged it's a fuck up apparently.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 14, 2013)

Ffs.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone know how to rename music files and create folders,  move stuff from folder to folder etc?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2013)

Just to explain my post earlier, this update has led to:

Multiple App Crashes
Complete crash of phone (battery pull out sorted it)
Shit battery life
Lock screen takes AGES (1-2minutes) to unlock

Roll out cancelled. If there isn't a fix in the next few days, this could be catastrophic for Samsung.

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/androi...ssues-might-have-been-put-on-hold-14-11-2013/


----------



## a_chap (Nov 14, 2013)

Since updating I've had the home screen refuse to come on (except the briefest flash) once and one of my alarm tones sounds crackly. I bit worrying.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2013)

a_chap said:


> Since updating I've had the home screen refuse to come on (except the briefest flash) once and one of my alarm tones sounds crackly. I bit worrying.



Sounds like you got lucky.

Current advice seems to be factory reset the phone. Great.


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone know how to rename music files and create folders,  move stuff from folder to folder etc?



Sorry to stick this in the middle of your more serious issues, but it was a genuine question!


----------



## souljacker (Nov 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sorry to stick this in the middle of your more serious issues, but it was a genuine question!





Astro file manager has always been my go to file management app. It would probably be easier if you plug it in to a PC and did what you need from windows explorer though.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2013)

ES File Manager is also good.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone know how to rename music files and create folders,  move stuff from folder to folder etc?


rename files by going to 'my files' navigating to the file in question and long pressing on the music file and choosing 'rename' from the pop up menu
move files by going to 'my files' navigating to the file in question and long pressing on the music file and choosing move, then choosing where you want to move it to.
create a folder by going to 'my files' navigating to where you want the new folder to be and press the menu button and select 'new folder'


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel guilty for even bringing the ill-fated 4.3 update to the attention of this thread. 

Lets hope Samsung roll out a fix very soon.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 14, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Sounds like you got lucky.
> 
> Current advice seems to be factory reset the phone. Great.



Had the home page problem again this evening. Had to remove the battery to fix it


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2013)

So what is the factory reset meant to fix? 



Fucking imbeciles. My lovely phone is now making me angry. 


I might look at flashing on vanilla android - that's got to be doable.


----------



## dervish (Nov 15, 2013)

Stick Cyanogenmod on, it's totally stable, faster and significantly better. Even the nightlies I'm using are rock solid.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 15, 2013)

I had an cyanogen on a previous phone and didn't love it. I'll have to look at what it's like now. Going to have to flash something.


----------



## Onket (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought the SII was better, tbf.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 15, 2013)

Apparently there is a fix on the way. Wants to bloody hurry up. I can't even listen to music at the moment!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Nov 20, 2013)

I just flashed my wife's to the SOTMAX ROM, which according to a friend, who is a hardened S3 ROM flasher, is a pretty stable stock based ROM with good battery life. Careful if you flash this though, I had problems until I took the replace MODEM option off. You need to be careful with Cyanogen ROMS, you loose your radio for a start plus you need to check the current bug lists.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 20, 2013)

I did a factory reset and it's fine now.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 20, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> I did a factory reset and it's fine now.



Whats the best way to back it up before you do? Preferably not involving Kies.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 20, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Whats the best way to back it up before you do? Preferably not involving Kies.


I only used the Google sync and back up I think. Just whatever built-in stuff (maybe also samsung account but not kies). It remembered my wallpaper but not short cuts.

I couldn't work out how to keep passwords and data and stuff without automatically reinstalling all apps- took a while.

You could do better with a proper back up but I'm slack and trying to not mind losing anything that isn't auto to some cloud.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 20, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> I only used the Google sync and back up I think. Just whatever built-in stuff (maybe also samsung account but not kies). It remembered my wallpaper but not short cuts.
> 
> I couldn't work out how to keep passwords and data and stuff without automatically reinstalling all apps- took a while.
> 
> You could do better with a proper back up but I'm slack and trying to not mind losing anything that isn't auto to some cloud.



I'm trying it with Kies now and it's like pulling teeth. It downloaded an update, then told me my phone wasnt supported so is now downloading another update. It defies belief that someone could actually put out a piece of software like Kies.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 20, 2013)

Factory reset has made it better. Its still quote slow though. At least the phone works now though. I'll try and listen to some music later and see if that is fucked still.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 20, 2013)

Has this been posted?

http://thebladebrownshow.wordpress....llion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/


----------



## dervish (Nov 21, 2013)

Try helium for backups it's made by cyanogenmod so is reliable, or you could use titanium, both available on the play store


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2013)

Just an update on the ongoing Jelly Bean problems. SamsungMobileUk twitter feed and facebook is full of extremely pissed off users all experiencing the same issues I've had. I factory reset it and although it made it slightly better, its still pretty much unuseable. Lock screen wakeup is still borked, alarms stopped working, cant listen to music or watch videos, battery life is less than a day (and I'm hardly touching it these days as it's performing so badly).

However, the worst part of the whole thing is that Samsung have said NOTHING! They continue to put up inane marketing bollocks about Harry Fucking Styles but don't see fit to respond to anyones questions about when it will be fixed.

Fuck buying anything from Samsung ever again. Stupid fucking twats.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 25, 2013)

I have to say this has seriously dented my confidence when considering buying another Samsung product.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 25, 2013)

Agreed. It's a shame, because I got sick of HTC's slow and limited updates for their phones (my wife's Sensation is still on 4.04, for example, where it's Samsung direct rival the SII is on 4.1.2).  Don't like Sony's overlay (or their lack of removable battery), and the Nexus phones, no removable storage or battery.


----------



## dervish (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not even considering another Samsung at the moment. Sony and htc are producing much better phones at the moment and Samsung's starting to show it's colours with its dishonest marketing, fudging benchmarks and refusal to allow access to the exonys sources. (Makes developing custom ROMs that much harder)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2013)

Strangely my Samsung SIII has not had its update to the new Android OS yet. I am with Vodaphone and I read that they would be one of the first companies to update. I can't say that I mind though, it works now and I can't see anything that needs fixing.

I often set the phone to airplane mode at night when it is charging, so perhaps the update can't get through - good.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2013)

Hocus Eye. They've pulled it, you lucky bugger!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Hocus Eye. They've pulled it, you lucky bugger!


Oh cheers, and cheers.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't think mine updated either.  I didn't notice anything, anyway.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 10, 2013)

So a fixing update is being rolled out. I force checked while out and increasingly furious at defectiveness. I've had to pop into a pub to download it. So far the screen turns on without issue.  will check if I can listen to music on the way home...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2013)

dervish said:


> I'm not even considering another Samsung at the moment. Sony and htc are producing much better phones at the moment and Samsung's starting to show it's colours with its dishonest marketing, fudging benchmarks and refusal to allow access to the exonys sources. (Makes developing custom ROMs that much harder)



They aren't the only ones caught cheating.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7384/


----------



## clicker (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine has a habit of just cutting out mid phonecall on about one in ten calls....also if i let the charge run out completely it's a pain to get going again...other than that it's ok.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 10, 2013)

I've had that on the odd occasion (call cutting off) but I assumed it was my fault through pressing my face against the 'end call' symbol accidently.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 10, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> So a fixing update is being rolled out. I force checked while out and increasingly furious at defectiveness. I've had to pop into a pub to download it. So far the screen turns on without issue.  will check if I can listen to music on the way home...



Yeah, it fixed mine. I will never buy another Samsung phone though. I'm not bothered about the upgrade going titsup. That sort of thing happens all the time. It's the lack of communication from Samsung and the fact that its taken 4 weeks to fix that has pissed me off.


----------



## pesh (Dec 11, 2013)

souljacker said:


> I will never buy another Samsung phone though


this. i fucking hate mine.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 11, 2013)

I loved my S3 until this latest software update. Since then it's been just horrible.

But right now I'm downloading the latest update. Hope to god that it's turns it back into a useable phone...!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 13, 2013)

My S3 is playing up at the moment. It works but currently won't connect with my home WiFi but keeps reverting to 3G. It first happened yesterday. I tried several times to fire it up but it won't connect. However in the pub it connected up to their WiFi last night. That means that there is nothing wrong with the phone.

There is nothing wrong with my Wifi, I am using it to write this on my laptop. Big mystery.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I'm happy to report that last upodate has restored my S3 to its former glory.

Samsung. Bless 'em.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

My S3 Mini screen kept freezing. Only way to unlock it was to hit the power button, lock the screen and then open it up again. Did a hard reset which has sped things up again but after a couple of days it is freezing again  

Think I am looking at a new phone? Or has anyone had this problem and fixed it?


----------

